# Hometheatergeek's obsession



## hometheatergeek

I have been enjoying this hobby since 1986. I have since bought at least two of each VHS, Laserdiscs. DVD, Blu-ray players and 3 large Rear projection monitors. So I finally decided to post my latest configuration which is as follows:


Video:
Sony KD85X85J
Sony X800M2 (UHD)
Oppo BDP-103 (Blu-ray)
Sony DVP-S7000 (DVD)
Pioneer Elite CLD-79 (Laserdisc)
Comcast Motorola DCX3400 HD DVR

Darbeevision DVP-5000 Darblet

Audio:
Denon 4311CI
Denon DR-M10HX (cassette player)
Monster HTS-5000 (Power Conditioner/Surge Protection)
Outlaw Model 750 (165W X 5 Amplifier)

Speakers:
Klipsch Forte II (Bob Crites Crossovers & Titanium Diaphragm upgrades)
Klipsch RP-450CA (Center)
Klipsch IW-100 (rear surround)
Klipsch KSB 1.1 (Front effect speakers)

Subwoofers:
Velodyne VA 1012
Hsu ULS-15 Triple Drive (Walnut veneer)

Misc:
Harmony One Universal Remote
JPS Industries In’Ovation credenza (AV/TV stand)

*Full frontal shot as of Jan 2 2015*










Denon 4311ci and Denon cassette player



Video Bay.



Power plant bay



Front left ULS-15 subwoofer



Front right ULS-15 subwoofer



Left rear ULS-15 subwoofer



Older Velodyne sub used as a transducer for the recliners



Klipsch RC-62 II Reference center channel




Thanks for looking.


----------



## hometheatergeek

This last photo is a special plant shelf / reading lights/ rear surround channel holder that I design and had a contractor build.










HT theme quilt to tie everything together.


----------



## Kain

Looking good! Really liking the Klispches.










By the way, where are the HSU subwoofers?


----------



## Kain

Haha, good job.










How does do the subwoofers sound? Did you compare them to anything else?


----------



## hometheatergeek

I have only own Velodyne before I bought these and one of them, the VA-1012 which is a bass reflex speaker, has never hicupped since 1986 when I bought it.


The reason I bought the Hsu is because of Hsu's reputation of building solid subwoofers and them having it in a walnut version due to being in a family room. The subs are not there when thay aren't suppose to be there, but when a song or soundtrack calls for serious bass these speakers will scare you with their authority. And since they will play a 10 Hz note, they have enough power to comfortably play a 16 Hz note.


So with this dual drive plus both of my Velodyne's I have the really deep notes covered with the Hsu and the midbase slam from the Velo's. The Eagles Farewell Tour never sounded so good and I now believe I am in the cave with Ironman.


Oh and Kain congrats on your Seaton purchase. I'll be looking forward to your review.


----------



## croseiv

Very nice set-up there! I'm sure it pounds nicely.


----------



## hometheatergeek

700+ views 6 comments.


Whatsup wit dat?


Any comments, criticism, or any good jokes you heard lately.


j\\k







Just sign the book at the door.


In other words BUMP


----------



## youthman

Nice system. I love the "latest self bought birthday gift". Maybe I should try that for the upcoming Father's Day.


----------



## xytras

Looks good!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks for looking Cory.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I love those Klipsch mains. You're a good man for owning some (somewhat) vintage stuff like that. Nothing beats that horn loaded sound.


I like the plant area you had built. Adds some character to what would otherwise be a fairly tall non-descript wall. Not related but are you concerned at all about having the cable box sit on the receiver like that? Does everything stay fairly cool? Same with the amp on the Monster unit. There doesn't look to be any vertical ventilation. I'm assuming everything stays somewhat cool otherwise you would have probably noticed by now.


All in all a great system and I'm sure you love listening to movies and music on it. Good job.










Oh btw I love the dual sub action going on.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks for leaving a comment Pcweber. The credenza has good air flow from the back openings creating a chimney effect. The cable box is rented from that evil empire







Comcast, so if I kill it, I'll just get another one. The amp is on top of the monster power conditioner because the Monster does not produce heat. I will typically play movie and music around 88 db to 94 db and it is just warm inside the credenza. And actually there are four subs in the room now that I bought the ULS-15 Dual Drive from Hsu.


Did you ever get around to installing your rear surround channels?


----------



## croseiv

I know I've already said it, but nice set up there. Looks like it should pump decently for sure.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks again croseiv. Your system is no slouch either. How are you enjoying the new AMP? I told you it would make a big difference.


----------



## ddgtr

Hello htgeek,


I have to say, nice lineup. I like the Outlaw... Hey, I've always wanted to ask this, as I've never had a chance to look at a laserdisc picture: how does it compare to the bluray?


Great job again, the place looks cozy and inviting!


Peace, out.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16969415
> 
> 
> Thanks for leaving a comment Pcweber. The credenza has good air flow from the back openings creating a chimney effect. The cable box is rented from that evil empire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast, so if I kill it, I'll just get another one. The amp is on top of the monster power conditioner because the Monster does not produce heat. I will typically play movie and music around 88 db to 94 db and it is just warm inside the credenza. And actually there are four subs in the room now that I bought the ULS-15 Dual Drive from Hsu.
> 
> 
> Did you ever get around to installing your rear surround channels?



Hey,


Yeah I'm sure it gets warm but good to know it doesn't get too hot. As for the surrounds, jeez I've been slacking with the updates. No I have not because frankly I need to invest money in other areas right now so it'll have to wait awhile. It'll get done eventually though lol. I need to update my thread.


Four subs though?! Yikes, must sound really filled out and powerful without too much boominess. I hope to go multi-sub one day.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16971757
> 
> 
> Hello htgeek,
> 
> 
> I have to say, nice lineup. I like the Outlaw... Hey, I've always wanted to ask this, as I've never had a chance to look at a laserdisc picture: how does it compare to the bluray?
> 
> 
> Great job again, the place looks cozy and inviting!
> 
> 
> Peace, out.



Thanks for looking and leaving a comment ddgtr. Back in 1992 Laserdisc was the "best that can be had" for picture and sound. VHS had 240 lines of resolution and it was 425 lines of resolution for the Laserdisc. Almost double the resolution. DVD came along and it was 500 lines of resolution. I did not even upgrade to DVD for at least 18 months. But of course there is no comparsion to Bluray with 1080 lines of resolution. I do have the player hook up to the Yamaha AVR which upconverts to 1080 and it helps some. The reason I keep it in the system, is because I have at least 60 laserdisc in my collection and I refuse to double dip and give the movie industries any more money unless the Bluray price is super low. I found Stargate and The Fifth Element for less than 10 dollars so yes I did double dip on those.


----------



## Franin

Hi Hometheatregeek very nice setup. Your Outlaw poweramp is looks nice can i ask what sound characteristic do you get with the Outlaw? I've never seen one here in Australia.


How Do find the heat issues regading your components?


I have a suggestion especially for your Yamaha I use a Antec Veris Av cooler which work great.



















It keep it cool and releases the hot air from the back.By looking at it you have an opening at your back of the cabinet which is good.Ive done the same with mine. The Comcast Motorola HD DVR can sit on top of the cooler which in turns it sits on top of the Yamaha.You can also set one of the outlaw but that means you have to move you outlaw poweramp.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16973666
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and leaving a comment ddgtr. Back in 1992 Laserdisc was the "best that can be had" for picture and sound. VHS had 240 lines of resolution and it was 425 lines of resolution for the Laserdisc. Almost double the resolution. DVD came along and it was 500 lines of resolution. I did not even upgrade to DVD for at least 18 months. But of course there is no comparsion to Bluray with 1080 lines of resolution. I do have the player hook up to the Yamaha AVR which upconverts to 1080 and it helps some. The reason I keep it in the system, is because I have at least 60 laserdisc in my collection and I refuse to double dip and give the movie industries any more money unless the Bluray price is super low. I found Stargate and The Fifth Element for less than 10 dollars so yes I did double dip on those.




Thanks, I never got a laserdisc player and to me, just the name "laserdisc" still has some sort of high end resonance to it... I hear you about not wanting to give the movie industry more money, I am sooo mad they're holding back on releasing one of my favorite movies LOTR on bluray just so that they can sell more of the regular dvds... Of course when they do release it they'll have the theater version and a year later they'll come up with the director's cut... Oh well...


Thanks for posting in my thread. Over 100 lp's from the 80's?? It is me who wishes you lived closer...














I'm 40 and I grew up with that genre and although my collection is pretty broad, I still love music from back then. It's really, really cool that you were a DJ too, I bet you have tons of stories to tell!!


Yeah, Foobar2000 can also be configured to be used as a mixer. There are plugins for a wide variety of applications and the cool part is that they're pretty easy to install. It is indeed an amazing piece of software that developers are constantly improving. I'm still a novice when it comes to it, but I'd be happy to help in any way I can if you do decide to give it a try.


That is a pretty nice cooler that Frank recommended above. I don't know how hot the Yamaha's get, but I can put my Onkyo anytime up against a Home Depot shop heater







... I actually have 2 Onkyo receivers, the 805 and an eight or nine year old one which has been really good to me despite the heat it puts out. My 2 ch amp also runs really hot, but because my config is pretty open that is not an issue...


Cheers,

Dan


----------



## hometheatergeek

Franin,


Thanks for stopping by and leaving some good advice along with Ddgtr.


There really isn't a heat issue in my case. Since I am only using the Yamaha AVR as a processor it is only idling along. The built in amps on the Yamaha are being bypassed except when I turn on Zone 2 and all other signals are sent to the Outlaw. The DVR actually puts out more heat then the AVR and that's why I have it on top.


The Outlaw Amp, which is located in the middle section of the credenza, has the grills in the doors which is normally for a center channel. But I do not like the sound of a center channel behind doors, so there is plenty of air flow front and back for the amp.


I purchased the Outlaw, I think, back in 2000 or so. It was rated back then at being equal to a 2,000 dollar amp which sold Internet direct for around 1,100 dollars for a 5 X 165 watt amplifier. You would think that it might be bright on my old Klipsch speakers but thats not the case at all. I had an older Yamaha AVR, at the time, which only had 90 watts a channel and the Forte II speakers, which have a 12" front firing woofer and a 15" passive on the back really needed the extra power to get those speakers singing.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16979933
> 
> 
> Franin,
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and leaving some good advice along with Ddgtr.
> 
> 
> There really isn't a heat issue in my case. Since I am only using the Yamaha AVR as a processor it is only idling along. The built in amps on the Yamaha are being bypassed except when I turn on Zone 2 and all other signals are sent to the Outlaw. The DVR actually puts out more heat then the AVR and that's why I have it on top.
> 
> 
> The Outlaw Amp, which is located in the middle section of the credenza, has the grills in the doors which is normally for a center channel. But I do not like the sound of a center channel behind doors, so there is plenty of air flow front and back for the amp.
> 
> 
> I purchased the Outlaw, I think, back in 2000 or so. It was rated back then at being equal to a 2,000 dollar amp which sold Internet direct for around 1,100 dollars for a 5 X 165 watt amplifier. You would think that it might be bright on my old Klipsch speakers but thats not the case at all. I had an older Yamaha AVR, at the time, which only had 90 watts a channel and the Forte II speakers, which have a 12" front firing woofer and a 15" passive on the back really needed the extra power to get those speakers singing.




Would you say the Outlaw delivers a warm type of sound?


----------



## hometheatergeek

No I guess I would have to say a neutral sounding amp.










One of my next upgrades that I am contemplating is maybe getting a tube amp for the main speakers. That is what is usually recommended for the older Klipsch speakers. However, I recently did a crossover upgrade for the Forte II from Bob Crites at http://www.critesspeakers.com/crossovers.html and they made a huge improvement in making the speakers less bright. These crossovers are actually better then the original ones that came from Klipsch. So a tube amp can wait for now.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16979980
> 
> 
> No I guess I would have to say a neutral sounding amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my next upgrades that I am contemplating is maybe getting a tube amp for the main speakers. That is what is usually recommended for the older Klipsch speakers. However, I recently did a crossover upgrade for the Forte II from Bob Crites at http://www.critesspeakers.com/crossovers.html and they made a huge improvement in making the speakers less bright. These crossovers are actually better then the original ones that came from Klipsch. So a tube amp can wait for now.



Very Nice mate its always good when you make a huge improvement with out having to change/add the power amp. Cross overs would certainly be not as expensive as what a tube amp will set you back. Do you still have a good collection of laser discs?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Here is a list of at least 70 of the more popular movies I have on lasersdisc. I might have a couple of other ones.


ABOVE THE LAW

ABYSS, THE

ALIENS

APOCALYPSE NOW

ARRIVAL, THE

BACKDRAFT

BETTLEJUICE

BOUND

BRAVEHEART

BROKEN ARROW

CARLITO'S WAY

CASPER

CLEAR AND PRESENT DANGER

CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE THIRD KIND (SPECIAL EDITION)

CONTACT

CRIMSON TIDE

DEMOLITION MAN

DRACULA

EXECUTIVE DECSION

FANTASIA

FIFTH ELEMENT, THE (Also on BluRay)

FRIGHTENERS, THE

FUGITIVE, THE

GODZILLA

HAUNTING, THE

HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER, THE

INDEPENDENCE DAY (ID4)

JUNGLE BOOK

JURASSIC PARK, THE LOST WORLD

LAWNMOWER MAN

LETHAL WEAPON 3

LONG KISS GOODNIGHT, THE

MASK

MEN IN BLACK

MICHAEL

MONEY TRAIN

ON DEADLY GROUND

OUTBREAK

POST MAN, THE

PREDATOR

PRIMAL FEAR

RANSOM

ROCKETEER, THE

SE7EN

SHADOW, THE

SPECIES

SPEED

STAR TREK: FIRST CONTACT

STAR WARS TRILOGY SPECIAL EDITION

STARGATE (Also on BluRay)

STRANGE DAYS

TERMINATOR 2: JUDGEMENT DAY(Also on BluRay Skynet version)

THE ROCK

THELMA AND LOUISE

TOTAL RECALL

TOY STORY (also on DVD)

TRUE LIES

TWISTER

UNDER SIEGE

UNDER SIEGE 2-DARK TERRITORY

USUAL SUSPECTS, THE

WHO FRAMED ROGER RABBIT




Pink Floyd: Delicate Sound of Thunder

Pink Floyd: Pulse

Fleetwood Mac: The Dance


This list is probably showing my age but I have been enjoying this hobby since 1986. Wow







23 years now. Never realized that until just now.


----------



## hometheatergeek

And remember these movies were not cheap. I think the average price of the Laserdiscs back then were $35.00 each. So you can see I have over a $2,000 investment in these movies alone.


----------



## Franin

Whoa that's quite a collection. Do you still watch them? Are you still able to acquire the player 2nd hand? Give never watched a movie on laser disc how do they compare to dvd?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16980226
> 
> 
> And remember these movies were not cheap. I think the average price of the Laserdiscs back then were $35.00 each. So you can see I have over a $2,000 investment in these movies alone.



This hobby certainly burns holes in our pockets.


----------



## hometheatergeek

No I do not watch them right now. But most of these movies are now being shown on some of our High Def channels here in the states. When I upgraded my AVR, last year, I lost the AC3-RF input needed to get Dolby Digital off of the Laserdisc. I need to find an external AC3-RF converter and they are getting harder to find. Or I could put in my older AVR I guess. But yes people do still sell their players on e-bay. There is not much difference between the DVD 500 lines of resolution to the Laserdisc 425 lines of resolution.


----------



## hometheatergeek

My wife made this HT themed quilt to add to the room. It came out really nice.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17134594
> 
> 
> My wife made this HT themed quilt to add to the room. It came out really nice.



Wow! Now that's what I call a GREAT wife! Very nice.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thx croseiv. She is also the one that always says "get what you want, honey."


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17134594
> 
> 
> My wife made this HT themed quilt to add to the room. It came out really nice.



Thats is great! I like it when the wives like to add there bit in the HT.


----------



## pcweber111

Wow nice rug. She was very nice for making that for you. I wish my wife would help me decorate my system. She just complains that there's too much crap lol.


----------



## Trunkz Jr

wow that is a pretty kewl rug


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thx Trunkz Jr and pcweber111 for the nice comments.


But if my wife sees your posts she might get a little offended. It is not a *rug*. It is a quilt, you know, like a blanket, that you can use to keep you warm. It can be used on a bed or you can hang them like I did.


----------



## Nosferatu

looks good!


Motorola DVR from Comcast...boo!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/17152570
> 
> 
> looks good!
> 
> 
> Motorola DVR from Comcast...boo!



Thx and your right about the evil Comcast empire. $15.95 a month rental fee. What a joke.


----------



## WhskyTangoFoxtrt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17134594
> 
> 
> My wife made this HT themed quilt to add to the room. It came out really nice.



Room Treatment.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thx Whsky,


It takes care of the early reflection points. Not


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17145714
> 
> 
> Thx Trunkz Jr and pcweber111 for the nice comments.
> 
> 
> But if my wife sees your posts she might get a little offended. It is not a *rug*. It is a quilt, you know, like a blanket, that you can use to keep you warm. It can be used on a bed or you can hang them like I did.



My apologies, no offense meant (aimed at Mrs.) hometheatergeek


----------



## lokimydog

thanks for sharing. nice and comfy, the way a family room should be. fellow dual-drive owner also.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks for the comment lokimydog. Our subs don't get much buzz on this forum. They don't know what they are missing. I haven't seen you post on the Official ULS-15 thread. How long have you had them and what veneer did you get?


----------



## notChris

Nice setup. Comfy looking. I love that you have different subs for the different ranges in the lower frequencies. It makes me happy to know that maybe someday I can have a few subwoofers in my setup! Subwoofers are wonderful!


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello HTGeek!


I apologizing for not posting back in August, but I've been on hiatus for a while, but, I'm back!


The Klipsch Forte's look great and I'm sure they sound amazing. My question is regarding the RC52 Center Channel. A vastly difference design, isn't there a timbre change when a scene in a movie delivers the sound across all three fron channels? And if so, is that acceptable. My next question is, have you tried to find a Heritage Series center channel to match the Forte's?
http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/academy-overview/ 


Overall, you have a very imposing system..... 4 subs!









That's truly "A low-end theory!"


Regards.


----------



## hometheatergeek

What a coincident. I was looking at your system early today on Blu-Ray.com.


The Fortes really got great sounding after I installed the Bob Crites Xovers early this year. I also installed the Titanium diaphragms.


I actually had an Academy prior to getting the RC-52. But it was too big to use with my new credenza so I sold it to a fellow member at the Klipsch forum and got full price for what I payed for it back in 1993. I got to listen to a great center channel for 13 years at no cost.










Believe it or not the RC-52 actually sounds better for dialogue than the Academy. Even my wife likes it better. Also were it is position on the credenza the tweeters are all aligned. It hangs out about 2 inches from the lip so there are no reflections.


I was debating getting the RC-64 but it would cover the TV speakers and IR sensor. My wife only wants to turn on the HT system for movies or music. I also listen to the news with just the TV speakers so the RC-64 would have been to big.


Thanks for stopping by and now let me go back and look at your fine system again on Blu-ray.com and leave a comment. Sorry I didn't do that earlier today.


----------



## notChris

Just curious, how did you split the signal to go to the four subs? did you just get splitters and all go out the same LFE channel? I am starting to look around at subs now (maybe epik sentinel or hsu vt3 mk3) and was wondering how you had it set up.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hello again notChris,


Yes, since the Yamaha AVR only has one sub out I use three 1 male to 2 female Y adaptors. I then run one RCA cable to each sub either behind the credenza or for the ones in the back of the room under the floor since I have a basement. I have no hum issues and no drop in signal strength.


Both your choices for subs or good choices.


----------



## ddgtr

Hello, hometheatergeek!


How are you doing!


I have a quick question, have you auditioned the HSU's before you bought them, and what else was on you list if any? Are the HSU's indeed more "musical" as some suggest?


(I love that Denon deck player!!)


Thanks!!


----------



## BasicBlak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17134594
> 
> 
> My wife made this HT themed quilt to add to the room. It came out really nice.



Now THAT is one damn cool quilt!!! Can't think of any superlatives that haven't already been, uh...covered (pun intended







)...but it does indeed look fantastic. The wife oughtta seriously start a business, as I can see those things selling like hotcakes.










Nice, clean setup you got there. I'm a former A2000-er myself and enjoyed it immensely. (It, the A2020 and, of course, the A3000 are probably the last of the all-time great RPTVs.







)


Congrats, Geek!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17696372
> 
> 
> Hello, hometheatergeek!
> 
> 
> How are you doing!
> 
> 
> I have a quick question, have you auditioned the HSU's before you bought them, and what else was on you list if any? Are the HSU's indeed more "musical" as some suggest?
> 
> 
> (I love that Denon deck player!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



No, this was a blind buy after 9 months of research. I had the Seaton Submersive, Epik Dragon or Dynasty, and the PB-13 Ultra on my list. The SubM would have been my number 1 choice, but since it was going into a family room at the time, there were no finishes available. Same with the Epiks.

The Ultra was too deep in length so they would not fit in the places I wanted to place my subs.


But I got to tell you I was completely surprised by the ULS-15s ability to play bass notes with such accuracy. I am also amazed at there ability to play extremely loud when needed. To do a blind buy like this and get, what I feel is, one of the best choices out there beside the Seaton SubM was a pleasant surprise.










I have been to audioguy's house and heard his two SubMs and will be going back soon to hear his now 4 SubMs







and the Seaton's SubM and the ULS-15s are the best overall subs out there at their prices. Equally adept at music and movies.


I have to add one disclaimer. I believe the ULS-15s must be bought either as a Dual Drive or Quad Drive in order to get the overall output needed for HT. Unless, of course, it is going into a small sealed room.


The Denon deck still plays my cassettes of DJ music that I mixed back in the late 80s and early 90s. And they have never sounded as good as they do now on the ULS-15s.


Thanks for stopping by my AV friend.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17697036
> 
> 
> Now THAT is one damn cool quilt!!! Can't think of any superlatives that haven't already been, uh...covered (pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...but it does indeed look fantastic. The wife oughtta seriously start a business, as I can see those things selling like hotcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, clean setup you got there. I'm a former A2000-er myself and enjoyed it immensely. (It, the A2020 and, of course, the A3000 are probably the last of the all-time great RPTVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Congrats, Geek!



Welcome BasicBlak to my home. My wife does do quilting professionally. If you are interested, I bet she would make another one for you. Of course with the AVS member discount.










My A2000 is still looking great and I have yet to change the bulb however it is getting close. I bought it in November of 2006. I believe it is around 6500 hours now. Which reminds me, I better check it this weekend.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17134594
> 
> 
> My wife made this HT themed quilt to add to the room. It came out really nice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17134938
> 
> 
> Thats is great! I like it when the wives like to add there bit in the HT.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BasicBlak* /forum/post/17697036
> 
> 
> Now THAT is one damn cool quilt!!! Can't think of any superlatives that haven't already been, uh...covered (pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...but it does indeed look fantastic.
> 
> Congrats, Geek!



Hey there HTG. Awesome setup you have!







And the quilt rocks too!


It's great when the Mrs. gets involved with our hobby. Unfortunately, my wife's (who already thinks I'm nuts) involvement consists of "why do you need a new amp?" "What's wrong with your old blu-ray player?" But when she wants something, "honey, _we_ need new blinds." C'mon! Blinds just aren't as fun as a new blu-ray player or amp.










Congrats on an awesome system, HTG!


----------



## BasicBlak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17699308
> 
> 
> Welcome BasicBlak to my home. *My wife does do quilting professionally. If you are interested, I bet she would make another one for you.* Of course with the AVS member discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My A2000 is still looking great and I have yet to change the bulb however it is getting close. I bought it in November of 2006. I believe it is around 6500 hours now. Which reminds me, I better check it this weekend.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



(Emphasis added.)


Geek, I sure was hoping you'd say that!







I will definitely be PM'ing you soon...seriously. Looking forward to it, my friend.


Glad to hear your A2000 is holding up well. I visit with my old one occasionally whenever I stop by my brother's place. He's always first in line for my electronic hand-me-downs, so to speak. (His purchase helped me to step up to the A3000 with minimal damage to my wallet.) Fortunately, he's taken great care of it. As I recall, his bulb hours are pretty close to yours. However, he definitely needs to change his, as it's noticeably dim now. (He's got one on order.) Might not be a bad idea to have one at the ready yourself. They're dirt cheap (relatively speaking) these days, so it's good to be prepared.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Well I checked the bulb timer, in the service menu last night, and I was right at 5915 hours. This means I have been averaging around 2000 hours a year.


If the bulb truly has an 8000 hour life I should be getting a bulb by next summer. Or maybe I'll just take your advice BasicBlak and get it sooner than next summer.


I'll let the misses know that she might have to make another HT quilt soon.


At Waboman


What could you possibly buy as an upgrade? You have one of the best combination of equipment I have ever seen.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17705487
> 
> 
> 
> At Waboman
> 
> 
> What could you possibly buy as an upgrade? You have one of the best combination of equipment I have ever seen.



Hi HTG.


Lol. Thanks for the compliment.







Sadly, I've been bit by the upgraditus bug (damn bug).







There's always something else tempting and teasing me.







So Santa, if you're reading this...I've been good this year... I have.


----------



## Franin

Hey hometheatregeek wishing you and your family a merry christmas


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Waboman

Merry Christmas, HTG!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks alot guys.


I really appreciate all of the kind words and hope my fellow AV fruitcakes, and yes we all need therapy for our addiction, also have a great holiday season.


----------



## ohyeah32

Merry Christmas HTG!


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17782961
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas HTG!



And Happy New Year!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks gentlemen.


And I hope, we as a nation have a very Happy New Year. No more unemployment, low home prices and no more taxes (oops that ain't going to happen).


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello HTGeek.


Happy Holidays to you and the Family.

I hope the New year brings you much prosperity!


Regards,


Lawrence


----------



## Franin

Happy New Year HTG


----------



## Waboman

*Happy new year, HTG!!*


----------



## ldgibson76

Happy New Years to you and the family.


Regards,


Lawrence


----------



## ddgtr

htg, best wishes for the New Year!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16980145
> 
> 
> Here is a list of at least 70 of the more popular movies I have on lasersdisc. I might have a couple of other ones.
> 
> 
> ABOVE THE LAW
> 
> ABYSS, THE
> 
> ALIENS
> 
> APOCALYPSE NOW
> 
> ARRIVAL, THE
> 
> BACKDRAFT
> 
> BETTLEJUICE
> 
> BOUND
> 
> BRAVEHEART
> 
> BROKEN ARROW
> 
> CARLITO’S WAY
> 
> CASPER
> 
> CLEAR AND PRESENT DANGER
> 
> CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE THIRD KIND (SPECIAL EDITION)
> 
> CONTACT
> 
> CRIMSON TIDE
> 
> DEMOLITION MAN
> 
> DRACULA
> 
> EXECUTIVE DECSION
> 
> FANTASIA
> 
> FIFTH ELEMENT, THE (Also on BluRay)
> 
> FRIGHTENERS, THE
> 
> FUGITIVE, THE
> 
> GODZILLA
> 
> HAUNTING, THE
> 
> HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER, THE
> 
> INDEPENDENCE DAY (ID4)
> 
> JUNGLE BOOK
> 
> JURASSIC PARK, THE LOST WORLD
> 
> LAWNMOWER MAN
> 
> LETHAL WEAPON 3
> 
> LONG KISS GOODNIGHT, THE
> 
> MASK
> 
> MEN IN BLACK
> 
> MICHAEL
> 
> MONEY TRAIN
> 
> ON DEADLY GROUND
> 
> OUTBREAK
> 
> POST MAN, THE
> 
> PREDATOR
> 
> PRIMAL FEAR
> 
> RANSOM
> 
> ROCKETEER, THE
> 
> SE7EN
> 
> SHADOW, THE
> 
> SPECIES
> 
> SPEED
> 
> STAR TREK: FIRST CONTACT
> 
> STAR WARS TRILOGY SPECIAL EDITION
> 
> STARGATE (Also on BluRay)
> 
> STRANGE DAYS
> 
> TERMINATOR 2: JUDGEMENT DAY(Also on BluRay Skynet version)
> 
> THE ROCK
> 
> THELMA AND LOUISE
> 
> TOTAL RECALL
> 
> TOY STORY (also on DVD)
> 
> TRUE LIES
> 
> TWISTER
> 
> UNDER SIEGE
> 
> UNDER SIEGE 2-DARK TERRITORY
> 
> USUAL SUSPECTS, THE
> 
> WHO FRAMED ROGER RABBIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Floyd: Delicate Sound of Thunder
> 
> Pink Floyd: Pulse
> 
> Fleetwood Mac: The Dance
> 
> 
> This list is probably showing my age but I have been enjoying this hobby since 1986. Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 years now. Never realized that until just now.



No, it shows your tastes; think of it that way. I did a double-dip on the _Star Wars_ movies and on _First Contact_, by the way, so I caved there.


On the HSUs: it was a blind buy, but does that mean not even research was done?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hello Prepress,


Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.

I am afraid to ask but here goes: "What taste does my list show?"


And no to your other question. I did over 9 months of research before taking the plunge on the ULS-15s. When I say blind buy, I meant, I never heard them before.


I guess we can come up with a new saying and call it a

*Deaf Buy*.

 


Have you audition any other amp manufactures yet or are you still pining for the Mac?


----------



## jnnt29

HTG, your set up is truly impressive. I love the vintage Klipsch mains. What is the reason for keeping them in the mix? Do they sound so good still you couldn't see replacing them? Your wife's quilting brings a great look to the room. She's to be commended.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18190658
> 
> 
> Hello Prepress,
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.
> 
> I am afraid to ask but here goes: "What taste does my list show?"
> 
> 
> And no to your other question. I did over 9 months of research before taking the plunge on the ULS-15s. When I say blind buy, I meant, I never heard them before.
> 
> 
> I guess we can come up with a new saying and call it a
> 
> *Deaf Buy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you audition any other amp manufactures yet or are you still pining for the Mac?



I had an audition of the 501 on President's Day. It wasn't an ideal setup, and it wasn't in a room, but I thought it sounded good. The CD player and speaker cable were the same as mine. It was a more liquid sound, the piano on one jazz track was smooth and easy. But that's a lot of money. I'd be willing to have another audition under better conditions. So far, I haven't found a place to audition anything else on my list, though Audio Advisor offers a 30-day guarantee, meaning I could do an in-home audition of the JC 1 and, if I don't mind the hassle of returning them, send them back if I don't like them. They also offer factory-refurbished amps at a good price. It could be that anything other than the MAc would be bought unheard.


Another factor is that there is now talk of layoffs at work, and though it doesn't appear my area will be affected, it may be unwise to buy any big-ticket items right now. But I can still do research and get auditions when I can.


As to your taste, I see mostly sci-fi and action movies. Arguably, "guy" stuff. The kind of choices associated with HT typically. You probably are not afraid to imagine. You like to enjoy the viewing experience, and movies like those you have are fun to watch (for you, at least).


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18195880
> 
> 
> I had an audition of the 501 on President's Day. It wasn't an ideal setup, and it wasn't in a room, but I thought it sounded good. The CD player and speaker cable were the same as mine. It was a more liquid sound, the piano on one jazz track was smooth and easy. But that's a lot of money. I'd be willing to have another audition under better conditions. So far, I haven't found a place to audition anything else on my list, though Audio Advisor offers a 30-day guarantee, meaning I could do an in-home audition of the JC 1 and, if I don't mind the hassle of returning them, send them back if I don't like them. They also offer factory-refurbished amps at a good price. It could be that anything other than the MAc would be bought unheard.
> 
> 
> Another factor is that there is now talk of layoffs at work, and though it doesn't appear my area will be affected, it may be unwise to buy any big-ticket items right now. But I can still do research and get auditions when I can.
> 
> 
> As to your taste, I see mostly sci-fi and action movies. Arguably, "guy" stuff. The kind of choices associated with HT typically. You probably are not afraid to imagine. You like to enjoy the viewing experience, and movies like those you have are fun to watch (for you, at least).



Yes you are right, it might be better to hold off on something like the 501 considering your situation right now.


As to my taste, believe it or not, the wife, back then when she was just my GF, bought most of those laserdiscs. Could be why I married her. She loves Action, Sci-fi and animation flicks. I can also have any HT gear I want as long as she sees no wires. Definitely a keeper eh?


If you check my Bluray collection, I am still buying the best movies I consider worthy of HT time.


Hope your situation changes and you can snag a Mac. And maybe I will win a lottery and can also snag one as well or I might just get an Arcam AVR600.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/18191021
> 
> 
> HTG, your set up is truly impressive. I love the vintage Klipsch mains. What is the reason for keeping them in the mix? Do they sound so good still you couldn't see replacing them? Your wife's quilting brings a great look to the room. She's to be commended.




The reason is after 14 years of ownership and replacing my crossovers with theses:










They now sound better than when they were new.


I have listen to many other speakers, but I still like the way my sound for both music and movies. If it ain't broke why bother.


I see you are also holding on to some vintage speakers yourself. Oaktron aren't they? Never mind I'll go to your thread and take a look again tonight.


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18196862
> 
> 
> Yes you are right, it might be better to hold off on something like the 501 considering your situation right now.
> 
> 
> As to my taste, believe it or not, the wife, back then when she was just my GF, bought most of those laserdiscs. Could be why I married her. She loves Action, Sci-fi and animation flicks. I can also have any HT gear I want as long as she sees no wires. Definitely a keeper eh?
> 
> 
> If you check my Bluray collection, I am still buying the best movies I consider worthy of HT time.
> 
> 
> Hope your situation changes and you can snag a Mac. And maybe I will win a lottery and can also snag one as well or I might just get an Arcam AVR600.



Definitely a keeper. You probably have a lot more in common at a fundamental level than just taste in videos, too.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18197974
> 
> 
> Definitely a keeper. You probably have a lot more in common at a fundamental level than just taste in videos, too.



One other question, and sorry for my ignorance, but have you ever posted pics of your equipment? I can not seem to find any. No big thing but it is always nice to see fellow members systems. I think Waboman's setup is something I could own if I sell my house hehe.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18198293
> 
> 
> One other question, and sorry for my ignorance, but have you ever posted pics of your equipment? I can not seem to find any. No big thing but it is always nice to see fellow members systems. I think Waboman's setup is something I could own if I sell my house hehe.



No, I've never posted pictures. I haven't gotten the room organized and it's a bit sloppy. i have a DVD rack which I haven't put together yet (had it since May last year!), stuff's all over the place. It's an apartment, not a house, so space is limited, and I'm often tired coming home from work so it never gets picked/cleaned up right. I need to do that.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey prepress


I found this seller on Audiogon. MAybe they have a trade in for the Mac you are looking for:


We are one of the largest McIntosh Platinum Premier dealers in the US and factory authorized McIntosh service. We are also a dealer for Mbl, Linn, Sonus Faber, Dali, Magnepan, JL Audio, REL, B&K, Esoteric, SME, Pro-Ject and Sim2 with a 6,000 sq ft showroom in Tempe, Arizona and second 6,000 sq ft showroom in Scottsdale, Arizona. We do not buy trade in equipment, but we do take 100s of high quality trade ins from new equipment customers every year. Trade ins are tested and serviced, if required. We generally have a good selection of McIntosh trade in equipment along with all current model McIntosh on display and in stock.


We accept all major credit cards, personal checks (shipping after they clear), postal money orders, bank checks, bank wires and Paypal eCheck. When using Paypal with eCheck, please add 2%.


L&M Home Entertainment Ltd

1231 West Warner Road, #101

Tempe, AZ 85284

480-961-0011
www.lmche.com 
[email protected]


----------



## prepress

This is interesting, I 'll take a look at the website. Unfortunately, the budget problems here in NY have led to the beginning of layoffs at work, and since I don't know what's going to happen I'm not going to be buying anything substantial for now (though I will still do research, just a bit more casually).


My VPI PLC has failed, so my VPI table is now plugged into the voltage regulator for my system. The current SDS, its replacement, goes for $1200 MSRP, and I'm going to wait a bit on even that. The SDS isn't an absolute necessity, but it does offer a level of convenience and control I like. If I make it through another month or so, I may go ahead on the SDS.


Thanks for the website info. I think any purchase of Mac ear not from a retailer showroom is not covered by the warranty, so I need to check that out as well, as to how they handle it.


----------



## pgodden

Interesting.. The velodyne running with the HSU duals! Maybe I should try to run my Energy 12in!


BTW the wall hanging is cool, it must have one effect on room acoustics, no?


----------



## prepress

Quick update:


I'm leaning toward Odyssey Stratos Extremes, if I decide to go for new amps. They have a stellar rep and run cool (important to me). The other idea is a refurb pair of JC 1s. MY B&Ks still work, so I'll wait until fall at least before making any decisions on a change.


My VPI PLC is working again, though I don't know how or why. I put it back in the system, and the SDS will wait.


By the way, how much of a difference is there in sound with the quilt vs. without? I'm curious. Anything you've noticed?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgodden* /forum/post/18788226
> 
> 
> Interesting.. The velodyne running with the HSU duals! Maybe I should try to run my Energy 12in!



That is an idea about the Energy sub. You could set it up to be a mid bass module. What you would do is use one of these and it would only feed anything above 50 Hz. You would set it nearfield by the couches to give you trhe kick in the chair effect.



> Quote:
> BTW the wall hanging is cool, it must have one effect on room acoustics, no?



Yes my wife did a very nice job on the quilt. The only real effect it has on the room is it helps deaden what is called "Slap echos". IOW it reduces echos in the room but has no effect on bass or other frequencies. It's like putting carpet in a room instead of hardwood floors.


How is you tweaking coming along? I hope that I was instrumental in assisting you, on the learning curve, of intergrating dual subs in your room.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18788632
> 
> 
> Quick update:
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward Odyssey Stratos Extremes, if I decide to go for new amps. They have a stellar rep and run cool (important to me). The other idea is a refurb pair of JC 1s. MY B&Ks still work, so I'll wait until fall at least before making any decisions on a change.
> 
> 
> My VPI PLC is working again, though I don't know how or why. I put it back in the system, and the SDS will wait.
> 
> 
> By the way, how much of a difference is there in sound with the quilt vs. without? I'm curious. Anything you've noticed?



Hey prepress,


I see that you still have that upgrade itch that needs scratching. Will a 150 watt aside amp be enough to drive your speakers? My Outlaw does 165 watt aside and you know my Klipsch speakers are extremely efficient.


That's funny that the VPI PLC is working again. You remind me of stories when I do PC support and I get a user with a complaint and when I finally get to the deskside they say "I don't know what happened but I think it fixed itself" Oh you mean you re-booted? lol


See my post above about the quilt. No real effect but sure looks







don't you think?


If you are all interested I'm sure the wife can create some more for your walls.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18792411
> 
> 
> Hey prepress,
> 
> 
> I see that you still have that upgrade itch that needs scratching. Will a 150 watt aside amp be enough to drive your speakers? My Outlaw does 165 watt aside and you know my Klipsch speakers are extremely efficient.
> 
> 
> That's funny that the VPI PLC is working again. You remind me of stories when I do PC support and I get a user with a complaint and when I finally get to the deskside they say "I don't know what happened but I think it fixed itself" Oh you mean you re-booted? lol
> 
> 
> See my post above about the quilt. No real effect but sure looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you think?
> 
> 
> If you are all interested I'm sure the wife can create some more for your walls.



I asked about the quilt because I have some modest acoustic treatment for the wall behind my listening position and wondered what kind of theoretical difference it might make. I got it for decorative purposes as much as anything else. Thanks for the offer.


The upgrade itch isn't too bad, and I keep it at bay with its software portion (I just ordered a DVD, BD, and 2 CDs). Even there, I don't buy as many things as before and still want to see how the job situation plays out. The B&Ks are plenty to drive my Mirages; I suspect the Odysseys would be an improvement in sound quality, though how much is the question. According to B&K, their latest monos (Ref. 200.1) would offer cleaner sound (especially in the midrange) and deeper bass compared to mine, whereas the Stratos Extremes use some of the same parts as Parasound's JC 1. And we know _those_ are good. So we'll see.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18793520
> 
> 
> I asked about the quilt because I have some modest acoustic treatment for the wall behind my listening position and wondered what kind of theoretical difference it might make. I got it for decorative purposes as much as anything else. Thanks for the offer.
> 
> 
> The upgrade itch isn't too bad, and I keep it at bay with its software portion (I just ordered a DVD, BD, and 2 CDs). Even there, I don't buy as many things as before and still want to see how the job situation plays out. The B&Ks are plenty to drive my Mirages; I suspect the Odysseys would be an improvement in sound quality, though how much is the question. According to B&K, their latest monos (Ref. 200.1) would offer cleaner sound (especially in the midrange) and deeper bass compared to mine, whereas the Stratos Extremes use some of the same parts as Parasound's JC 1. Ans we know _those_ are good. So we'll see.





Which DVD, BD and CDs did you order? On another note I have always been a fan of Parasound. So the Stratos Extremes should be in very good company. The B&Ks also sound promising. The deepper bass might be what you are looking for however. Let us know what you finally decide on. Glad to hear that some of the doubts in the work situation has eased some.


----------



## Bunga99

Al,


First off - Awesome set up!

It was great talking with you today. You were very helpful and courteous and I really appreciated it! Also love the fact that your wife is also an enabler/supporter of this hobby. It makes it so much more fun and enjoyable when they are right there with us enjoying movies and the gear










Thank you again and keep up the great job!

Claude


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18797034
> 
> 
> Which DVD, BD and CDs did you order? On another note I have always been a fan of Parasound. So the Stratos Extremes should be in very good company. The B&Ks also sound promising. The deepper bass might be what you are looking for however. Let us know what you finally decide on. Glad to hear that some of the doubts in the work situation has eased some.



I ordered _Takin' it to the Streets_ and _Toulouse Street_ by the Doobie Brothers on CD (the price was just too good); on DVD, _Queens of Country_, a 3-disc set featuring Patsy Cline, Loretta Lynn and Dolly Parton; and an animated movie, _Batman: Under the Red Hood_ on BD, which is a pre-order. The first three items have shipped.


I like bi-amping, though the difference is subtle (with my current amps, anyway). Plus, if one amp or pair goes down I don't lose music. I'd never bi-amp with the Parasounds; I would with the regular Stratos and might with the Extremes. Klaus Bunge of Odyssey says that bi-amping would be overkill, but a great one. Plus, even two pair of standard Extremes would be less than the refurb JC 1s, something to consider.


By the way, what are the specs on those Klipsch speakers? I'm curious. And such a classic look. You look at them and _know_ they sound good.


----------



## hometheatergeek

The Doobie Brothers is an excellent choice. I only own one of their Greatest Hits CD but enjoy it immensely. No offense to you or others but any kind of country music will not be playing on my system any time soon. I listen to most any kind of music but I have no preference for country.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18798071
> 
> 
> By the way, what are the specs on those Klipsch speakers? I'm curious. And such a classic look. You look at them and _know_ they sound good.



This is from Klipsch's web site:



> Quote:
> FREQUENCY RESPONSE 32Hz-20kHz(+-)3dB
> 
> POWER HANDLING 100 watts maximum continuous (500 watts peak)
> 
> SENSITIVITY 99dB @ 1watt/1meter
> 
> MAX ACOUSTIC OUTPUT 119dB SPL
> 
> NOMINAL IMPEDANCE 8 ohms
> 
> CROSSOVER FREQUENCY HF 7,000 Hz
> 
> LF 650 Hz
> 
> MAXIMUM ACOUSTIC OUTPUT 119dB SPL
> 
> TWEETER K-75-K 1" (2.54cm) Polymer diaphragm compression driver
> 
> HIGH FREQUENCY HORN 90(o)x40(o) Exponential Horn
> 
> MIDRANGE K-61-K 1.5" (3.81cm) Phenolic diaphragm compression driver
> 
> MID FREQUENCY HORN 90(o)x40(o) Tractrix(r) Horn
> 
> WOOFER K-25-K 12" (30.48cm) Fiber-composite cone active / KD-15 15" (38.1cm) Fiber-composite cone passive
> 
> ENCLOSURE MATERIAL Medium density fiberboard construction (MDF)
> 
> ENCLOSURE TYPE Bass reflex via passive radiator
> 
> DIMENSIONS 35.4" (89.92cm) x 16.5" (41.9cm) x 12.25" (31.1cm)
> 
> WEIGHT 67 lbs. (30.42kg)
> 
> FINISHES Walnut Oil, Oak Oil, Oak Clear, Finished Black
> 
> BUILT FROM 1989
> 
> BUILT UNTIL 1996



However I do not know how much the speakers now deviated from the original specs since updating the crossovers from Bob Crites and replacing the tweeter's Polymer diaphragm to a titanium diaphragm. But I really like how the new crossovers improved on Paul Klipsch's original design. The speakers are now not as in your face as most ppl perception of Klipsch speakers are. Plus adding the two Hsu ULS-15s to the total package has really made the Forte II come alive in my system.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/18797536
> 
> 
> Al,
> 
> 
> First off - Awesome set up!
> 
> It was great talking with you today. You were very helpful and courteous and I really appreciated it! Also love the fact that your wife is also an enabler/supporter of this hobby. It makes it so much more fun and enjoyable when they are right there with us enjoying movies and the gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again and keep up the great job!
> 
> Claude



Thanks Claude


Like I told you on the phone yesterday, whenever you and your wife swing by/through Hotlanta your more than welcome to come by.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18798196
> 
> 
> The Doobie Brothers is an excellent choice. I only own one of their Greatest Hits CD but enjoy it immensely. No offense to you or others but any kind of country music will not be playing on my system any time soon. I listen to most any kind of music but I have no preference for country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Klipsch's web site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I do not know how much the speakers now deviated from the original specs since updating the crossovers from Bob Crites and replacing the tweeter's Polymer diaphragm to a titanium diaphragm. But I really like how the new crossovers improved on Paul Klipsch's original design. The speakers are now not as in your face as most ppl perception of Klipsch speakers are. Plus adding the two Hsu ULS-15s to the total package has really made the Forte II come alive in my system.



The Klipschs ooze classic. I could see those in a stereo, spinning vinyl all day, LP after LP, and having fun. Especially with classic 60's and 70's music. Like you, I'll listen to almost anything. And I found as my system grew, my tastes expanded. But whereas you don't do country, I don't do rap.


Sounds like the crossovers solved some problems. I wouldn't be surprised if you found yourself listening to more music since the upgrades.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18798461
> 
> 
> The Klipschs ooze classic. I could see those in a stereo, spinning vinyl all day, LP after LP, and having fun. Especially with classic 60's and 70's music. Like you, I'll listen to almost anything. And I found as my system grew, my tastes expanded. But whereas you don't do country, I don't do rap.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the crossovers solved some problems. I wouldn't be surprised if you found yourself listening to more music since the upgrades.



Yes your are exactly right. All of my initial listening was from vinyl. Then alot of those records were long play 12" records from the 80s. From danceability rock and roll songs to typical dance songs from that era when I use to be a DJ at a bar in Ohio.


I have recently built a new Windows 7 Desktop PC and have slowly been building a library of Flac recordings of my collection. I will need to buy some sort of media extender in order to feed the main system but I am still reseaching all of my options on that compontent. My wife and I are also not big fans of rap music. However she tries to slip in some country when I am not home. Darn her. lol j/k


----------



## prepress

That's something I'm not sure I'll get to anytime soon, a computer-based music system. I'm too conservative or simplicity-conscious to go there. I have iTunes on my Mac mini, but that's it; even that is for the purpose of burning compilation CDs primarily, not listening per se.


Be glad your wife plays her country music when you're not home.







That says she respects your opinion of it. I hope you don't give her grief for playing it, though.














But who knows, you may grow to tolerate it at least. Country, blues and R&B are closer than the average listener may realize, for example, and Emerson, Lake & Palmer were my bridge to classical music. You never know.


Back to the setup: aren't you concerned about heat, seeing as how the Comcast box sits on top of the Yamaha receiver? I know the back of the cabinet is open, but that's two heat generating components stacked, which usually isn't a good idea.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I had responded to that observation before about the stacked components. The Yamaha is not being taxed very much since I use the Outlaw Amp in the center cabinet to run the speakers.


We all know that most AVR's rated per channel output (140 watts on my Yamaha) are not capable with all channels driven. I do get 165 watts x 5 channels however out of the Outlaw amp. You would think the Forte IIs being so efficient would not really need the extra power but they do benefit from the true wattage from the Outlaw. I have checked before after a spirited listening session and the Yamaha is not generating very much heat.


But thanks for the concern. I might just go ahead and move the DVR to the right side cabinet and place it on top of the Bluray player. This way all of my video sources will be in the same cabinet. That would be







.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18801458
> 
> 
> I had responded to that observation before about the stacked components. The Yamaha is not being taxed very much since I use the Outlaw Amp in the center cabinet to run the speakers.
> 
> 
> We all know that most AVR's rated per channel output (140 watts on my Yamaha) are not capable with all channels driven. I do get 165 watts x 5 channels however out of the Outlaw amp. You would think the Forte IIs being so efficient would not really need the extra power but they do benefit from the true wattage from the Outlaw. I have checked before after a spirited listening session and the Yamaha is not generating very much heat.
> 
> 
> But thanks for the concern. I might just go ahead and move the DVR to the right side cabinet and place it on top of the Bluray player. This way all of my video sources will be in the same cabinet. That would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think you did address the stack issue, and I forgot. I was looking at the page 1 photos and posted, not remembering. But moving the DVR is probably a good idea anyway as it generates heat and perhaps could have an effect on the Yamaha long-term, regardless of the Yamaha's output. Heat concerns are why I don't put my cable box in the cabinet, even though it would have its own shelf. It would warm the overall environment inside the cabinet. I may experiment with it anyway, just to verify how warm it gets in there.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18802029
> 
> 
> I think you did address the stack issue, and I forgot. I was looking at the page 1 photos and posted, not remembering. But moving the DVR is probably a good idea anyway as it generates heat and perhaps could have an effect on the Yamaha long-term, regardless of the Yamaha's output. Heat concerns are why I don't put my cable box in the cabinet, even though it would have its own shelf. It would warm the overall environment inside the cabinet. I may experiment with it anyway, just to verify how warm it gets in there.



Yes you are right about the DVR that is posted in my pictures. I recently have upgraded to the new DCX3400 box which has the 250 GB drive in it and one of the other advantages besides a large HHD is it produces half the heat as the older models. I plan I updating my pics when I take a long weekend off around the 4th and show off my new placement of DVR, per your advice, plus other surprises to come.


----------



## prepress

It's nice to be able to afford new equipment. I'm still pondering new amps this fall, but the not yet fully stable job situation has me cautious. Plus. being only 10 years from retirement is on my mind when I consider any major outlays. And my B&Ks work fine, so I can't say there's a problem there.


But, I still do a bit of research, and I know any new amps _must_ run cool. The room's too small to have hot amps plus a plasma. Which brings me to a question. With such high-sensitivity speakers you don't need a ton of power, so the choices were wide open. How much or what type of research did you do before deciding on your Outlaw?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18901420
> 
> 
> It's nice to be able to afford new equipment. I'm still pondering new amps this fall, but the not yet fully stable job situation has me cautious. Plus. being only 10 years from retirement is on my mind when I consider any major outlays. And my B&Ks work fine, so I can't say there's a problem there.
> 
> 
> But, I still do a bit of research, and I know any new amps _must_ run cool. The room's too small to have hot amps plus a plasma. Which brings me to a question. With such high-sensitivity speakers you don't need a ton of power, so the choices were wide open. How much or what type of research did you do before deciding on your Outlaw?



Yes Prepress, it would be nice to afford new equipment. But my upgrades will be in a holding pattern for awhile. I just had to buy my wife and I a new Gas range. After 17 years, the one that came with the house we had built back in 93, took a s%^t.


If you get the performance from the B&Ks that you desire then you should maybe rethink upgrading at this time. That would be against Waboman's assement but?


To answer your question, I have had my Outlaw amp for at least 10 years now (bought it when it was first introduced back in 99 or 00) and to be honest, I can not remember what it was in my research that made me decide to get the Outlaw. The only thing I do remember is when it was reviewed by one of the HT mags from back then that it was compared to amps costing upwards of $3,000 dollars and I was able to get it for $1,100. It really takes the strain off of any middle level AVR that can only produce 130 watts with only 2 channels driven. As you know most AVRs will drop really fast with all channels driven. Therefore it has the available headroom to run all channels driven at 165 watts in a 5.1 system. The Outlaw amp allows me to run my system with both LFE plus Main driven at the same time in order to take advantage of the 12" woofer and the 15" passive driver on the Forte II speakers. Therefore I really have 4 speakers (the Forte II and the two Velodynes) capable of producing excellent mid bass response while filling in the ULF response with the Dual Drive ULS-15 subs.


This was the best that I could do with the budget that I had. If money was no object then I would definitely have a system that rivals Waboman's or yours or others that post here on the WYSC thread.


But with that being said I also enjoy driving my Infiniti G35. I paid cash for it by buying less then top of the line equipment but still finding products that come close to top of the line performance. The Outlaw product line can do this.


I really do appreciate when you drop by a chat with me and hope that you have success in finding that perfect amp you seek. But if I were you I would stay away from Waboman (wink wink if you know what I mean)


----------



## prepress

Okay, the new range has scuttled your upgrades for now. Then, enjoy what you've got







. This is what I'm trying to do. I like to encourage other folks in their pursuit, though a bit of reality may get thrown in now and then (there are more important things than HT, of course). So, bide your time and if the opportunity presents itself go for it, but maintain perspective. This range-caused delay gives you time to assess the intended upgrades more carefully.


My system is perhaps middle high-end, but it's not a dedicated HT as many have here, and the room isn't ideal. Mostly I think of it simply as my setup; I don't get much into comparing what others have to what I have. There are some really great-looking HTs on these threads, though.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18903042
> 
> 
> My system is perhaps middle high-end, but it's not a dedicated HT as many have here, and the room isn't ideal. Mostly I think of it simply as my setup; I don't get much into comparing what others have to what I have. There are some really great-looking HTs on these threads, though.



I would say that I'm not comparing. But I'd be lying if I didn't say, I wish there was a way to have a higher end system than what I presently own. I reread my post this morning and I can see how I could have written my response better then what I did.


So back to your research, my Outlaw actually runs quite cool. I would have to attribute that to the load that the Klipsch's present to the amp. They are not power hungry. BTW, what are the spec's on your speakers? Are they 4 ohms or 8 and what speaker efficiency rating are they?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18903168
> 
> 
> I would say that I'm not comparing. But I'd be lying if I didn't say, I wish there was a way to have a higher end system than what I presently own. I reread my post this morning and I can see how I could have written my response better then what I did.
> 
> 
> So back to your research, my Outlaw actually runs quite cool. I would have to attribute that to the load that the Klipsch's present to the amp. They are not power hungry. BTW, what are the spec's on your speakers? Are they 4 ohms or 8 and what speaker efficiency rating are they?



My speakers (Mirage M3-si) are 83 dB sensitivity, 6 ohm nominal/4 ohm minimum, recommended power 100-300 watts, frequency range 30 Hz-33 kHz. Since they use Mac 501s, I compared specs with Waboman's and KahunaCanuck's speakers to conclude that the Mac 501s would work with the Mirages. Whether I want to spend the money is another story.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18901757
> 
> 
> Yes Prepress, it would be nice to afford new equipment. But my upgrades will be in a holding pattern for awhile. I just had to buy my wife and I a new Gas range. After 17 years, the one that came with the house we had built back in 93, took a s%^t.



Hi HTG.


How's it going, amigo?


Sucks your range went out. Buying major appliances is never as fun as say buying a new power amp







But ya gotta have a stove. Man needs to eat.











> Quote:
> If you get the performance from the B&Ks that you desire then you should maybe rethink upgrading at this time. That would be against Waboman's assement but?



Hey now, I've always had the 'presses best interest in mind. I once recommended him keeping the B&Ks too.











> Quote:
> This was the best that I could do with the budget that I had. If money was no object then I would definitely have a system that rivals Waboman's or yours or others that post here on the WYSC thread.



HTG, You have a wonderful system. Don't let anyone say differently. This isn't a competition. You did the research and bought what you needed to enjoy a quality HT with your family. That's what this crazy hobby is all about. And it's made even better by this group of enthusiasts on AVS and WYSC who share our same passion. Now if money was no object, I'd be typing this as I sip a pina colada from my beach front villa in Hawaii. Sadly, that just ain't in the cards.



















> Quote:
> I really do appreciate when you drop by a chat with me and hope that you have success in finding that perfect amp you seek. But if I were you I would stay away from Waboman (wink wink if you know what I mean)


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/18916529
> 
> 
> Hi HTG.
> 
> 
> How's it going, amigo?
> 
> 
> Sucks your range went out. Buying major appliances is never as fun as say buying a new power amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya gotta have a stove. Man needs to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, I've always had the 'presses best interest in mind. I once recommended him keeping the B&Ks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTG, You have a wonderful system. Don't let anyone say differently. This isn't a competition. You did the research and bought what you needed to enjoy a quality HT with your family. That's what this crazy hobby is all about. And it's made even better by this group of enthusiasts on AVS and WYSC who share our same passion. Now if money was no object, I'd be typing this as I sip a pina colada from my beach front villa in Hawaii. Sadly, that just ain't in the cards.



Thanks wabo but I still want you to get the urge to upgrade and sell me those Martin's super cheap. If you know what I mean


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18916867
> 
> 
> Thanks wabo but I still want you to get the urge to upgrade and sell me those Martin's super cheap. If you know what I mean



Wabo will NEVER lose the urge to upgrade, no sir!!










BTW, that youtube video was funny!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey Dan how you been? I am really impress with the new X350.5 amplifier you bought. Now that you have it setup what differences are you hearing from the previous amp that you were using?


I also thought the video was funny and appropriate for posting. I put a search at Utube for "you know what i mean" and that was the first hit. And since I also do computers for a living I thought it was really funny since they play off of computer terms.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18901757
> 
> 
> If you get the performance from the B&Ks that you desire then you should maybe rethink upgrading at this time. That would be against Waboman's assement but?



With my system, I have no complaints when using it as HT, but as a stereo it seems as if a bit more could be gotten from it, hence the amp upgrade idea. But it's on hold again because the work situation is a bit less stable again, as layoffs are back and two guys from the adjacent unit were laid off. We'll see what happens.


I thought about Outlaw briefly, but would prefer conventional monos to their class D ones (the 2200s). Plus I've not seen much in the way of reviews to provide information on them. Anyway, at this point I'm not going to do any more agressive research I don't think, just bide my time and see what comes up.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18937225
> 
> 
> With my system, I have no complaints when using it as HT, but as a stereo it seems as if a bit more could be gotten from it, hence the amp upgrade idea. But it's on hold again because the work situation is a bit less stable again, as layoffs are back and two guys from the adjacent unit were laid off. We'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> I thought about Outlaw briefly, but would prefer conventional monos to their class D ones (the 2200s). Plus I've not seen much in the way of reviews to provide information on them. Anyway, at this point I'm not going to do any more agressive research I don't think, just bide my time and see what comes up.



That sucks about the job situation. According to the federal reserve chairman Ben Bernanke the "economic outlook 'remains unusually uncertain.'"

So alot of us are on the fence about buying stuff.


I would also prefer the monos but settled on the 770. Here is an older review of the 775 which came out just after I bought the 770.



Now when and if I get the winning numbers to the lottery....


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18918318
> 
> 
> Hey Dan how you been? I am really impress with the new X350.5 amplifier you bought. Now that you have it setup what differences are you hearing from the previous amp that you were using?
> 
> 
> I also thought the video was funny and appropriate for posting. I put a search at Utube for "you know what i mean" and that was the first hit. And since I also do computers for a living I thought it was really funny since they play off of computer terms.



HT, how you're doing!


Yeah, I did some listening before I got the 350, and without repeating any of that audiophile blabber talk I liked its blend of detail and smoothness... Had I been rich, I would have gotten the XA160.5 monos... I wrote a lenghtier post in my thread with some pics, too.


You mentioned you're in the computer field, are you in hardware or software? I've been trying to get some of my local computer guys to build me a quiet -er pc, the fans on mine are a bit distracting to say the least...


Later...


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18964070
> 
> 
> HT, how you're doing!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did some listening before I got the 350, and without repeating any of that audiophile blabber talk I liked its blend of detail and smoothness... Had I been rich, I would have gotten the XA160.5 monos... I wrote a lenghtier post in my thread with some pics, too.
> 
> 
> You mentioned you're in the computer field, are you in hardware or software? I've been trying to get some of my local computer guys to build me a quiet -er pc, the fans on mine are a bit distracting to say the least...
> 
> 
> Later...



Hey Bud, good too hear about your satisfaction with the new amp.



Yes I do do PC work for a living. Both hardware and software support. I just recently did a new PC build with Windows 7 Professional for my home. I did discover one trick that made my PC alot quieter. I had taken an older 80mm fan from my retired PC and put it in the new case and was very disappointed in the amount of noise it made. So I went and bought a 120mm fan. Hugh difference in the noise level.


So it could be as simple as buying a new case like this one and add a second 120mm fan that has variable speed with high CFM Air flow and a very low DB noise level like this one to the inside front of the case blowing in. Just move you present PC components into the new case.


I can not even tell that it is on when listening to music or general computing processes. It is slightly louder while watching a HD movie and the only time it gets loudest is when playing a video game and that is from the ATI 5770 video card's fan spinning up.


One of these days I'll post pics of the PC. I just need one of these:


----------



## ddgtr

HT,


Thanks for the info! I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind...


That fan it's a variable speed one. How do you set the correct speed? Also, I've noticed that the power supply on my pc is also loud, do you recommend one that runs a bit quieter too?


Thanks!


----------



## hometheatergeek

That would depend on the motherboard and bios setting. The motherboard would need to have a 4 pin connector in addition to the one that the CPU plugs into and the Bios would also have to have a setting where you can select Performance or Optimal. Or some fans come with a thermal sensor wire which will adjust the speed accordingly. Most of the newer Power Supplies are alot quieter. Again the bigger the fan on the PS the quieter it will be. Then another consideration is the heat sink on the CPU. Again look at specs for both the PS and heat sink you are considering and find the one that has the highest air flow=CFM and the lowest noise level=db.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/18965190
> 
> 
> That would depend on the motherboard and bios setting. The motherboard would need to have a 4 pin connector in addition to the one that the CPU plugs into and the Bios would also have to have a setting where you can select Performance or Optimal. Or some fans come with a thermal sensor wire which will adjust the speed accordingly. Most of the newer Power Supplies are alot quieter. Again the bigger the fan on the PS the quieter it will be. Then another consideration is the heat sink on the CPU. Again look at specs for both the PS and heat sink you are considering and find the one that has the highest air flow=CFM and the lowest noise level=db.



Great info, thanks HT!!


----------



## prepress

I'm beginning to think about your suggestion (command?!!) to start my own thread, as I've acquired another piece of gear. There is now nothing else I desire to upgrade, nor do I have funds to do so. I'm replacing my old faithful Denon TU-800 tuner with a Magnum Dynalab MD90. I give up AM, but I think the MG is a step up. The issue with a thread will be finding time to take pictures and making the place presentable enough to do so.


But now, how is your system doing? Or better, how are _you_ doing?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19137841
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think about your suggestion (command?!!) to start my own thread, as I've acquired another piece of gear. There is now nothing else I desire to upgrade, nor do I have funds to do so. I'm replacing my old faithful Denon TU-800 tuner with a Magnum Dynalab MD90. I give up AM, but I think the MG is a step up. The issue with a thread will be finding time to take pictures and making the place presentable enough to do so.
> 
> 
> But now, how is your system doing? Or better, how are _you_ doing?



Well buddy, I'm doing great. No present plans for my system though.


Good choice on the Magnum Dynalab. I just looked over the specs and once you have that installed you will be pulling signals from way down here in Georgia.


But stop putting off the inevitable, take some pics and pop them up on this forum. I will speak for everyone here on WYSC and tell you, we have been very patient and will continue to do so, until you finally get the chance to start that very anticipated thread. Good luck with the new FM tuner. Oh and thanks for dropping in for a spell.


----------



## prepress

Update: The needed pillars for my equipment racks shipped today. I should have them by the weekend. Then, assuming I'm diligent (and don't have to work this weekend, I've had to three in a row) I could be getting the new amps in a couple of weeks, or perhaps end of next week.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19191844
> 
> 
> Update: The needed pillars for my equipment racks shipped today. I should have them by the weekend. Then, assuming I'm diligent (and don't have to work this weekend, I've had to three in a row) I could be getting the new amps in a couple of weeks, or perhaps end of next week.



Sweet. Remember to take pictures as you are setting everything up so you can share your joy with the rest of us.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19194013
> 
> 
> Sweet. Remember to take pictures as you are setting everything up so you can share your joy with the rest of us.



I have my pillars! Actually they arrived yesterday, but I didn't realize it. There was a FedEx door tag with some writing I couldn't decipher. It's only today I tracked the tag number online, and it showed delivery yesterday. It then occurred to me to go downstairs and check the basement door of the apartment building. Lo and behold, someone had just brought the package in. Then, the writing on the tag made sense: it says "basement door." Whoa.


Next step is to dismantle everything, make the mods to my racks (humble Sanus Euros), and hope to have delivery of the amps next Friday or the following Monday.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Prepress great news. But please hurry up. The Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19208766
> 
> 
> Prepress great news. But please hurry up. The Anticipation is killing me.



I'm actually taking some photos as I go, when I can, but a few came out bad and my schedule isn't allowing consistency. But I'm working on it.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19208766
> 
> 
> Prepress great news. But please hurry up. The Anticipation is killing me.



LOL, good one HT!! Nice vid!


Charles, I too am looking forward to seeing the pics. Highly anticipated. I'm sure it's going to look awesome, especially with the newest additions in place.


----------



## prepress

HTG,


Maybe I've missed it, but who's the manufacturer of the cabinet your gear is in? I like the rich color it has. The color also fits in with the rest of the area.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19231624
> 
> 
> HTG,
> 
> 
> Maybe I've missed it, but who's the manufacturer of the cabinet your gear is in? I like the rich color it has. The color also fits in with the rest of the area.



When I did my last upgrade to HD in 2006 the local HiFi Buys/Tweeter store had a dedicated room setup and inside that room under a wall mounted screen was this credenza that was gorgeous. It had three bays and was very deep. I liked that feature since both my LD player and older Sony DVD player were almost 22" deep. It was also wide enough to accept a 60" wide TV so I bought it. It is made by JSP-Industries . I do not think they make this model anymore. It was called the In'Ovation. IIRC it cost just as much as the Sony I bought to go with it. It was around $1700. Now I just need to find a good woodworker to re-veneer my Fortes and change them from the oil oak to a walnut version.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17699284
> 
> 
> I have to add one disclaimer. I believe the ULS-15s must be bought either as a Dual Drive or Quad Drive in order to get the overall output needed for HT. Unless, of course, it is going into a small sealed room.



Yo HTG!


Nice setup! Question for ya... Are the duals ULS's enough or are the other two subs needed to 'round it out'? How big is the room btw?


Thanks,

Jack


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/19273638
> 
> 
> Yo HTG!
> 
> 
> Nice setup! Question for ya... Are the duals ULS's enough or are the other two subs needed to 'round it out'? How big is the room btw?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jack



Hey Jack,


Nice to see you again. You are looking at my family room which is in an open floor plan where the entire first floor is located. The physical room is 6500^3 but is then open to everything else on the first floor. So easily in excess of 10 to 15,000^3. So while the Dual Drive does do a good job by themselves, it does help to have the Velodynes supplement the midbass department. Plus the front Forte II speakers have 12" woofers with 15" passive woofers on the back of the speaker. The bass in my entire house is very good no matter whether you are in the HT room or the dining room or the upstairs middle bedroom (home office) room.











Now, like I told Pete @ HSU when the Velodynes die, he better have saved me two Walnut ULS-15s in my private stash in his warehouse, since they discontinued the Walnut veneer.


----------



## prepress

By the way HTG, I see that Venom III now comes in a 2m length. And, as noted in my thread, custom lengths are available. I now wonder if I shouldn't return the PS Audio AC-5s I ordered (due to arrive today) and get all Venom cables now, to go with the extension I already have.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Ok I think my subwoofers are going to be asking for time off here soon.


I bought at Fry's on Thursday:

Hurt Locker (14.99)

Zombieland (12.99)

The Expendables (19.99)


and from Amazon today:

Hellboy II (7.99)

Knowing (9.99)

From Paris with Love (9.99)

Jonah Hex (12.99)

War of the Worlds (14.99)


and since I signed up for the Amazon credit card and got a 30 dollar credit I only spent $74 for 8 Blurays or 9.24 per movie. Is that or what?


----------



## bucklidl

Please tell me Jonah Hex isn't a blind buy, because you'll be very disappointed.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucklidl* /forum/post/19548848
> 
> 
> Please tell me Jonah Hex isn't a blind buy, because you'll be very disappointed.



No I rented it first and actually enjoyed it. Especially the LFE in the movie.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19548240
> 
> 
> Ok I think my subwoofers are going to be asking for time off here soon.
> 
> 
> I bought at Fry's on Thursday:
> 
> Hurt Locker (14.99)
> 
> Zombieland (12.99)
> 
> The Expendables (19.99)
> 
> 
> and from Amazon today:
> 
> Hellboy II (7.99)
> 
> Knowing (9.99)
> 
> From Paris with Love (9.99)
> 
> Jonah Hex (12.99)
> 
> War of the Worlds (14.99)
> 
> 
> and since I signed up for the Amazon credit card and got a 30 dollar credit I only spent $74 for 8 Blurays or 9.24 per movie. Is that or what?



Awesome additions to your collection, HTG.







Time to test the foundation on your house.










How was your turkey day?


Today I slept until afternoon, made a dee-lish leftover turkey & stuffing sammy on sourdough. Now with a full belly, I sip my coffee and I'm checking out the black Friday bluray deals.


Blu's bought so far...


From Amazon:

Death Race [Unrated] ($10.49)

Hot Tub Time Machine [unrated] ($10)

The Expendables ($19.99) *new release*

I, Robot ($6.99)

Ice Age: The Meltdown ($9.99)

The Spy Next Door ($9.99)

Rambo [Extended Cut] ($7.99)


From NewEgg.com:

GI Joe: Rise of the Cobra ($6.99 + free shipping)


Btw, I also enjoyed Jonah Hex. The LFE was excellent and I didn't mind the movie.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Sounds like you had a great weekend so far. We went across the street yesterday and had dinner with about 10 friends then this morning the wife made a Turkey breast that we ate for lunch and will be having home made pizza tonight. Looks like you also did real well on you choices of movies. We watched The Expendables about 2 hours ago and all I can say is


----------



## Waboman

Good times, my friend. I'm a fan of the homemade pizza too. I'm hoping to watch The Expendables this weekend. We should change the name from black Friday to blu Friday.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19550101
> 
> 
> Good times, my friend. I'm a fan of the homemade pizza too. I'm hoping to watch The Expendables this weekend. We should change the name from black Friday to blu Friday.



I like that idea. Blu Friday sorta rolls off the tongue. I wonder what's going to happen on Cyber Monday? I can't see them going even lower on these prices and if they do I'm going to sue. lol or maybe










BTW You might not have seen a post I did on Bluray. com but it looks promising that when the Eagles play at Melbourne again this Dec 17th that they might record the concert on BD hopefully. This is from their press release:


> Quote:
> The Eagles will again be performing hit after hit for more than three hours in an epic
> 
> showcase of their work that is sure to blow audiences away.
> 
> As with their incredible tour six years ago, the focus will be on optimizing the sound quality
> 
> of their live performances. Classic production, teamed with optimum indoor acoustics, will
> 
> provide the perfect environment for the rockers to take the stage.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19550184
> 
> 
> I like that idea. Blu Friday sorta rolls off the tongue. I wonder what's going to happen on Cyber Monday? I can't see them going even lower on these prices and if they do I'm going to sue. lol or maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW You might not have seen a post I did on Bluray. com but it looks promising that when the Eagles play at Melbourne again this Dec 17th that they might record the concert on BD hopefully. This is from their press release:



Very cool. I have the Eagles Farewell Tour in Melbourne on HD DVD and think the AQ & PQ are phenomenal. A new show on BD could really be livin' in the fast lane and make this desperado wanna check into the hotel California.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Wow, thx for letting us know about the Eagles...I too have the HD DVD and held onto my player because of that disc...it used to be one of my go to demo discs...hope they record this one in Blu!


----------



## hometheatergeek

I just have the DVD and I am amazed at how will that looks and sound. Every demo I do at my house includes a couple of cuts off of this concert. So hopefully The New Kid in Town, in a New York Minute will One of These Nights record a new demo worthy Bluray so we can sit back and Take It Easy and rewatch 3 hours of the Eagles Take it (our A/V systems) To the Limit.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19548240
> 
> 
> Ok I think my subwoofers are going to be asking for time off here soon.
> 
> 
> I bought at Fry's on Thursday:
> 
> Hurt Locker (14.99)
> 
> Zombieland (12.99)
> 
> The Expendables (19.99)
> 
> 
> and from Amazon today:
> 
> Hellboy II (7.99)
> 
> Knowing (9.99)
> 
> From Paris with Love (9.99)
> 
> Jonah Hex (12.99)
> 
> War of the Worlds (14.99)
> 
> 
> and since I signed up for the Amazon credit card and got a 30 dollar credit I only spent $74 for 8 Blurays or 9.24 per movie. Is that or what?



Amazon is dangerous for you. Me too actually, since I can now use my AMEX rewards points there.


----------



## Bunga99

Thank you for the Holiday wishes Al!










Right back at yah my friend! Wishing you and your family the very best!


----------



## Waboman

*Merry* *Christmas**, HTG**!*


Here's hoping the best for you and your family.


----------



## pcweber111

Merry Christmas! I hope you and yours are having a wonderful holiday so far.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19707563
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! I hope you and yours are having a wonderful holiday so far.



Thx PC. Hope you are also having a great time. Sorry but I forgot to find your WYSC thread when I was hitting everyone else's this morning. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## pcweber111

No worries I need to get off my bum and get my new thread going. lol!


Anyway hope you had a good Christmas and I hope you have a safe new year.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey guys,


Merry Christmas! Hope you are all having a great night!


----------



## Franin

HTG Happy holidays buddy!!


----------



## Waboman

Happy holidays, HTG.










Any big plans for the new year?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thxs for the greetings waboman.


Priority one for the new year would be STAYIN' ALIVE
















Then if I finally get a raise after 3 years I was thinking of the OPPO 93 and the Integra 80.2 for the Audyssey XT32 and Sub EQ HT features.


I hope you and your family have a great 2011.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Update on the Eagles possible Bluray. It aint gonna happen this year. I did some research yesterday and read some reviews of ppl who went to see the concerts in Australia and not a single person mention anything about HD cameras at the venues. So I guess we will not be looking for that disc in 2011.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* 
Update on the Eagles possible Bluray. It aint gonna happen this year. I did some research yesterday and read some reviews of ppl who went to see the concerts in Australia and not a single person mention anything about HD cameras at the venues. So I guess we will not be looking for that disc in 2011.








Wouldnt think many people would of even noticed if there was any HD cameras


----------



## hometheatergeek

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Wouldnt think many people would of even noticed if there was any HD cameras
Yes they would have. They would of seen the camera men on the stage or the camera trollys along the front of the stage filming the concert. Plus I'm sure the Eagles and/or announcer would have mention it at the start of the show that they were being filmed to encourage the crowd to be more animated because of the filming.


Frank do you have any news reports that they *did* film any of the Rod Laver Arena concerts?


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*
Yes they would have. They would of seen the camera men on the stage or the camera trollys along the front of the stage filming the concert. Plus I'm sure the Eagles and/or announcer would have mention it at the start of the show that they were being filmed to encourage the crowd to be more animated because of the filming.
Sorry I was meaning the particular cameras used eg HD vs the standard( whatever that is)


Quote:

Frank do you have any news reports that they did film any of the Rod Laver Arena concerts?
No I don't sorry.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19718995
> 
> 
> Thxs for the greetings waboman.
> 
> 
> Priority one for the new year would be STAYIN' ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then if I finally get a raise after 3 years I was thinking of the OPPO 93 and the Integra 80.2 for the Audyssey XT32 and Sub EQ HT features.
> 
> 
> I hope you and your family have a great 2011.



Awesome vid, HTG. Those were the days.










I hear ya, just keep on living, man.


If you don't get your raise, we'll send in Moose & Rocko to loosen up your bosses purse strings. Seriously, I hope the raise does come through for you. Just knowing you here thru AVS, you deserve it.


The Integra 80.2 looks like a beast. The Audyssey XT32 intrigues me too. From what I've read, the consensus is quite positive.


Hope you and all your loved ones have a great new year!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19719008
> 
> 
> Update on the Eagles possible Bluray. It aint gonna happen this year. I did some research yesterday and read some reviews of ppl who went to see the concerts in Australia and not a single person mention anything about HD cameras at the venues. So I guess we will not be looking for that disc in 2011.



That's too bad. I was looking forward to this. Looks like I won't be standing on a corner in Winslow, Arizona anytime soon. I hear it's a fine sight to see.


----------



## Franin

Happy new year HTG best wishes for 2011


----------



## prepress

Happy New Year, HTG. If you make New Year's resolutions, be sure they are ones with a reasonable chance of success and that you can commit to. Otherwise, why do it?


----------



## ohyeah32

hometheatergeek,


Have yourself a Happy New Year!











Seth


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Year HTG!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19738195
> 
> 
> Happy new year HTG best wishes for 2011



Thanks Frank.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19738238
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, HTG. If you make New Year's resolutions, be sure they are ones with a reasonable chance of success and that you can commit to. Otherwise, why do it?



Ok I will keep that in mind. I guess the reduction in smoking and drinking ain't happening in 2011.


















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/19740618
> 
> 
> hometheatergeek,
> 
> 
> Have yourself a Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thank you sir. Have you bought the 152" plasma I recommended?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/19741209
> 
> 
> Happy New Year HTG!



Back at you my friend.


----------



## Waboman

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, HTG!!*


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19741579
> 
> 
> Ok I will keep that in mind. I guess the reduction in smoking and drinking ain't happening in 2011.



On second thought, make an exception here.


----------



## Bunga99

Happy New Year Al!


Wish you and your family the very best!


----------



## ddgtr

Hi HTG,


Thanks for the PM, I need all the help I can get with the new sub...


Did you audition other subs before you settled on the HSU's and what was the deciding factor?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035024
> 
> 
> Hi HTG,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PM, I need all the help I can get with the new sub...
> 
> 
> Did you audition other subs before you settled on the HSU's and what was the deciding factor?



Thanks for stopping by ddgtr. I guess you could say that I have audition alot of subs since I used to install HT systems in the past. So I have heard most of the high end subs but not alot of the ID subs. When I was researching an upgrade for my personal system I wanted to see what ID subs could do. Another criteria was a sub that could easily do


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035024
> 
> 
> Hi HTG,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PM, I need all the help I can get with the new sub...
> 
> 
> Did you audition other subs before you settled on the HSU's and what was the deciding factor?



HTG is da shizzle. A tip o' my hat to you sir.


----------



## ddgtr

^^ What up Wabo!! Yeah, HTG is da shizzle!!


Lots of great information in his post above, thanks HTG!!


For a moment there I had forgotten you used to do custom installs, that is so cool!


I have been using RoomEQ (REW) software with a calibrated mic and mic preamp to see what is going on in my room. Due to the sound treatments I did, the decay times are fairly short which is a HUGE improvement over the empty room which was horrible.


Still, sub placement is still somewhat of a problem since there is one spot only which does not yield any nasty dips. I think going with a 2 sub configuration will take care of a lot of these problems...


I did hear about the Rythmik being more music oriented, and that is precisely what I am looking for. I will think about it a bit more though, and the HSU is also in the run.


I'll post some waterfall graphs of my room's LF response with just the one sub I have now...


Cheers!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20035508
> 
> 
> HTG is da shizzle. A tip o' my hat to you sir.



Thanks amigo. So what does a man who has everything get for his birthday last week?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035790
> 
> 
> ^^ What up Wabo!! Yeah, HTG is da shizzle!!
> 
> 
> Lots of great information in his post above, thanks HTG!!
> 
> 
> For a moment there I had forgotten you used to do custom installs, that is so cool!
> 
> 
> I have been using RoomEQ (REW) software with a calibrated mic and mic preamp to see what is going on in my room. Due to the sound treatments I did, the decay times are fairly short which is a HUGE improvement over the empty room which was horrible.
> 
> 
> Still, sub placement is still somewhat of a problem since there is one spot only which does not yield any nasty dips. I think going with a 2 sub configuration will take care of a lot of these problems...
> 
> 
> I did hear about the Rythmik being more music oriented, and that is precisely what I am looking for. I will think about it a bit more though, and the HSU is also in the run.
> 
> 
> I'll post some waterfall graphs of my room's LF response with just the one sub I have now...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Yes you should consider the dual route or you could just not get the new Sonus speakers and bump it to 4 subs like I did.







J/K


Talk about multitasking today. Watching the Daytona 500 + listening to music + talking with my AV friends. What a great day.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20035849
> 
> 
> Yes you should consider the dual route or you could just not get the new Sonus speakers and bump it to 4 subs like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K................



LOL,


Oh man, since I laid eyes (and ears) on them Sonus, I started already to think of devious ways to get approval from the Mrs... That is going to be tough as hell. I can probably swing either the speakers or the subs, but not both.


If I get either, there is going to be at least 8-12 months since I can make another big ticket purchase. It's not easy to shell out all that money and I definitely do not wanna charge it, so I have to save all my spending cash...


But now that you planted the idea, who knows...


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035790
> 
> 
> ^^ What up Wabo!! Yeah, HTG is da shizzle!!
> 
> 
> Lots of great information in his post above, thanks HTG!!
> 
> 
> For a moment there I had forgotten you used to do custom installs, that is so cool!
> 
> 
> I have been using RoomEQ (REW) software with a calibrated mic and mic preamp to see what is going on in my room. Due to the sound treatments I did, the decay times are fairly short which is a HUGE improvement over the empty room which was horrible.
> 
> 
> Still, sub placement is still somewhat of a problem since there is one spot only which does not yield any nasty dips. I think going with a 2 sub configuration will take care of a lot of these problems...
> 
> 
> I did hear about the Rythmik being more music oriented, and that is precisely what I am looking for. I will think about it a bit more though, and the HSU is also in the run.
> 
> 
> I'll post some waterfall graphs of my room's LF response with just the one sub I have now...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



No question, HTG rocks!










I agree about going with a dual sub config. Having 2-subs will really even things out.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20035827
> 
> 
> Thanks amigo. So what does a man who has everything get for his birthday last week?



Lol. If I ever find that man, I'll ask him. As for me, I got a punch in the shoulder and liked it!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20035849
> 
> 
> Yes you should consider the dual route or you could just not get the new Sonus speakers and bump it to 4 subs like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> 
> Talk about multitasking today. Watching the Daytona 500 + listening to music + talking with my AV friends. What a great day.



4-subs!








You'll be like a superhero. Quad-sub man! HTG, speaketh the truth.


HTG, you are a multitasking genius! How was that crash?












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035929
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> 
> Oh man, since I laid eyes (and ears) on them Sonus, I started already to think of devious ways to get approval from the Mrs... That is going to be tough as hell. I can probably swing either the speakers or the subs, but not both.
> 
> 
> If I get either, there is going to be at least 8-12 months since I can make another big ticket purchase. It's not easy to shell out all that money and I definitely do not wanna charge it, so I have to save all my spending cash...
> 
> 
> But now that you planted the idea, who knows...



I'm just going to say two little words... FOUR SUBS!










I hear ya. Big ticket purchases can be stressful. You wanna make the right choice. And I think you will. It's great you're getting an in-home audition of the speakers of your choice. I do look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035929
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> 
> Oh man, since I laid eyes (and ears) on them Sonus, I started already to think of devious ways to get approval from the Mrs... That is going to be tough as hell. I can probably swing either the speakers or the subs, but not both.
> 
> 
> If I get either, there is going to be at least 8-12 months since I can make another big ticket purchase. It's not easy to shell out all that money and I definitely do not wanna charge it, so I have to save all my spending cash...
> 
> 
> But now that you planted the idea, who knows...



I hear you man. I have my eye on the Oppo 93 and the Integra DTR-80.2 combo. But alas I need to replace my cheap ass siding on my house with some James Hardie and have the house re-painted. So probably no upgrades this year. But at least I have 4 subs.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20036146
> 
> 
> 4-subs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be like a superhero. Quad-sub man! HTG, speaketh the truth.
> 
> 
> HTG, you are a multitasking genius! How was that crash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to say two little words... FOUR SUBS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. Big ticket purchases can be stressful. You wanna make the right choice. And I think you will. It's great you're getting an in-home audition of the speakers of your choice. I do look forward to your thoughts.



What an exciting race. Good to see someone new, who has faith in God, win the big one. Go Trevor Bayne.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20036439
> 
> 
> I hear you man. I have my eye on the Oppo 93 and the Integra DTR-80.2 combo. But alas I need to replace my cheap ass siding on my house with some James Hardie and have the house re-painted. So probably no upgrades this year.



Yeah, home repairs and such are no fun at all.







On the other hand for example, getting a new 93 & 80.2 is loads of fun. It just doesn't seem fair.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But at least I have 4 subs.



Lol. Classic!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20036452
> 
> 
> What an exciting race. Good to see someone new, who has faith in God, win the big one. Go Trevor Bayne.



To be honest, I don't follow NASCAR enough to know about any of the racers.







I did read Trevor Bayne is only 20 years old. A big congrats to him.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20036439
> 
> 
> But at least I have 4 subs.




LOL, haha, subs are like t-shirts, you cannot have too many...


----------



## ddgtr

HTG, how do you have your subs connected? Is it a master-slave daisy chain configuration?


Thanks.


----------



## prepress

Are you sure you need 4 subs? Wouldn't 2 be enough if you shop right? Or am I being too sensible







?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20070786
> 
> 
> HTG, how do you have your subs connected? Is it a master-slave daisy chain configuration?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hi amigo. I did not realize you had posted a question until prepress asked another one. My subs are homed run back to the AVR. So there are 3 "One Male to two Female" splitters from my single subwoofer out then a single RCA to each HSUs. The Velodynes have a single RCA to the sub then they each get an addition "One male to two Male" splitters into the L R inputs per Velodynes recommendation. And to answer your next question, hehe, there is no detectable signal loss to all four subs.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20147447
> 
> 
> Are you sure you need 4 subs? Wouldn't 2 be enough if you shop right? Or am I being too sensible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Yes




























No really it is the nature of owning sealed subs. I have setup up both ported and sealed subs before, when I did HT work, and since I prefer the sound of the sealed subs plus my family room is completely open to the entire first floor the minimum would be 2 subs. But in order to pressurize that large of a volume of air 4 does a much better job. Plus the ULS-15s do a great job at producing less then 20 Hz so I believe I shopped right. Are you contemplating a sub purchase?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20147719
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really it is the nature of owning sealed subs. I have setup up both ported and sealed subs before, when I did HT work, and since I prefer the sound of the sealed subs plus my family room is completely open to the entire first floor the minimum would be 2 subs. But in order to pressurize that large of a volume of air 4 does a much better job. Plus the ULS-15s do a great job at producing less then 20 Hz so I believe I shopped right. Are you contemplating a sub purchase?



No, but I didn't take into account the open room. Four makes more sense when considering the amount of space the setup has to cover, plus it should be clean at higher volumes if you play stuff loudly. Good job.


My room is only 14 x 18.5 and isn't open as yours is, so my regular speakers are enough (they go down to 26Hz usable response). I shook the place once playing a Kristin Korb DVD; she's a jazz singer/double-bassist, and that thing hit a note or two on one track that absolutely hit my chest _plus_ shook the room. I'm good.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20147610
> 
> 
> Hi amigo. I did not realize you had posted a question until prepress asked another one. My subs are homed run back to the AVR. So there are 3 "One Male to two Female" splitters from my single subwoofer out then a single RCA to each HSUs. The Velodynes have a single RCA to the sub then they each get an addition "One male to two Male" splitters into the L R inputs per Velodynes recommendation. And to answer your next question, hehe, there is no detectable signal loss to all four subs.



LOL, you knew I was gonna ask it!!!










Just to make sure I understand it correctly, you're running all four subs off the only subwoofer out on your AVR, right? Any advantage over a "daisy chain" configuration or is it just a matter of preference?


Thanks!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20151186
> 
> 
> LOL, you knew I was gonna ask it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure I understand it correctly, you're running all four subs off the only subwoofer out on your AVR, right? Any advantage over a "daisy chain" configuration or is it just a matter of preference?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You are correct all 4 subs off of 1 sub out. Unless you have subs like the higher end Velos or Paradigms that can be configured as master/slave I find that single cable runs to each subwoofer works the best in keeping signal loss to a minimum.


I hope you do not have to wait much longer for you SF speakers. I know I would be on the edge of my seat waiting on them. I still find it hard to believe that there is not a local USA distributor.










I now have added another item on my upgrade wish list. I already have the Intregra 80.2 plus the Oppo 93 on my wish list and after reading this months Home Theater Magazine I think I would like to add the new GoldenEar Technology Triton Two Tower speakers to that list. I am sort of glad there is not a dealer in GA yet. If you know what a mean. There is one in Nashville so maybe the next time I have to do a computer rental setup in that part of the woods I will have to go listen to a demo.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks for the info HTG! It's good to know splitting is also an option!


Yeah, SF does have a US distributor, I just don't know why they're so slow...


If you can get away, let us know how the audition goes!!


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter HTG


----------



## hometheatergeek

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Happy Easter HTG
Thx Frank for that. I hope you and your family also have a great weekend.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy Easter HTG, hope the weekend is treating you well so far.


----------



## ddgtr

HTG, Happy Easter to you and Mrs.!


----------



## Waboman

Happy Easter, HTG.










Any plans for the day? Perhaps help look for spring spheres?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20347079
> 
> 
> Happy Easter HTG, hope the weekend is treating you well so far.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20347407
> 
> 
> HTG, Happy Easter to you and Mrs.!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20347710
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, HTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans for the day? Perhaps help look for spring spheres?



Thanks for the good tidings gentlemen. I hope all of you had a great weekend with your families. Spring spheres lol


----------



## ohyeah32

Hi HTG,


You know after looking through your thread, I noticed that I never commented on your system.


Your system is pretty awesome! I'll bet your house shakes with those 4 subs! The LFE on movies must really pack a punch! Way cool on an excellent setup!











Seth


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey there Seth, So nice of you to stop in and leave such a nice comment. Yes the four subs were earning their living when we watched Tron:Legacy a couple of weeks ago.


I see you wrote this back in early April:



> Quote:
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a 70XBR2 that I've had for over 4 years now, and so far have never had any kind of issue with it. The only thing it shows it that the lamp needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to install the new lamp, as a lot of owners have mentioned that they experienced the green haze/blob after installing the new lamp. Has anyone owned their XBR2 for more than 4 years, replaced the lamp, and has not had the green haze/blob issue?
> 
> 
> And will this issue happen to every XBR2 out there?



Well as you can see I have the KDS60-A2000 and I also had the same fear as you. I replaced my first bulb after 7,500 hours of use (4 years) last Oct 2010 and knock on wood I still seem to have a great looking picture. I did read somewhere that it can take as long as 10,000 hours before you might see the OB go bad. Let's hope you and I can surpass that with our monitors.


But then again you were comtemplating purchasing that 152" Panny Plasma No?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20364801
> 
> 
> Hey there Seth, So nice of you to stop in and leave such a nice comment. Yes the four subs were earning their living when we watched Tron:Legacy a couple of weeks ago.



Whassup, HTG?


I still haven't had a chance to watch Tron: Legacy yet.







I've been waiting to watch it with my kids, but something always seems to come up. I'm gonna watch it without them. I'll just say sorry guys, you didn't make the cut.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But then again you were comtemplating purchasing that 152" Panny Plasma No?



That's right, Seth! When do you take delivery on that beast?


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20364801
> 
> 
> Hey there Seth, So nice of you to stop in and leave such a nice comment. Yes the four subs were earning their living when we watched Tron:Legacy a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> I see you wrote this back in early April:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as you can see I have the KDS60-A2000 and I also had the same fear as you. I replaced my first bulb after 7,500 hours of use (4 years) last Oct 2010 and knock on wood I still seem to have a great looking picture. I did read somewhere that it can take as long as 10,000 hours before you might see the OB go bad. Let's hope you and I can surpass that with our monitors.
> 
> 
> But then again you were comtemplating purchasing that 152" Panny Plasma No?



Tron Legacy had insanely deep LFE! I'll bet your four subs were smiling.










Yeah ever since the "replace lamp" started showing up on my TV, I've been wondering whether I should or not. If I'm lucky, my 70XBR2 will keep on chuggin' with no problems to the OB. I may keep using the current lamp until it finally croaks. Yes let's hope that our TV's will go way beyond the 10,000 hour mark.


Yes I definitely had my eye on that 152 inch Panny Plasma.











Seth


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20366358
> 
> 
> Whassup, HTG?
> 
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to watch Tron: Legacy yet.



Man, what will power you have there amigo. I need to hear no more excuses and am looking forward to a review by next week.














J/K

 




Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/20366551
> 
> 
> Tron Legacy had insanely deep LFE! I'll bet your four subs were smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ever since the "replace lamp" started showing up on my TV, I've been wondering whether I should or not. If I'm lucky, my 70XBR2 will keep on chuggin' with no problems to the OB. I may keep using the current lamp until it finally croaks. Yes let's hope that our TV's will go way beyond the 10,000 hour mark.
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely had my eye on that 152 inch Panny Plasma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



If the TV is telling you to replace lamp just DO IT. The timer in the TV is set for 8,000 hours which is the rated life of the bulb. As I said early after the lamp replacement my TV looks as good as the day I bought it. You would be amazed at how dim your picture is on the old bulb vs the replacement. It just happens so gradually that you don't even notice your TV dimming especially if you are like me and have the TV calibrated properly and are running the TV on a custom setting. DO IT I say.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20364801
> 
> 
> I replaced my first bulb after 7,500 hours of use (4 years) last Oct 2010...



That's impressive, HTG. I'm approaching 2,000 hours on my bulb. I know I'll get nowhere near your 7500 mark. But I'm hoping for at least 500 or so more hours.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20367809
> 
> 
> Man, what will power you have there amigo. I need to hear no more excuses and am looking forward to a review by next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for dropping by.



Lol. It's not will power, my friend, cuz I have none of that. Hopefully I'll be in the grid this weekend. End of line.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman* 
That's impressive, HTG. I'm approaching 2,000 hours on my bulb. I know I'll get nowhere near your 7500 mark. But I'm hoping for at least 500 or so more hours.




Lol. It's not will power, my friend, cuz I have none of that. Hopefully I'll be in the grid this weekend. End of line.








Well that is understandable. A projector bulb usually lasts only 2K hrs. The bulbs used in Sony SXRD RPTVs last 8,000. That was one of Sony's selling points back then. This TV will "be the last TV you ever own"

NOT


Since they did not design an optical board that would last "a lifetime", hence the class action lawsuit.


Hope you have a Trontastic weekend. hehe


----------



## prepress

Just curious. Would you consider a Mitsubishi if your Sony went down? Mitsubishi is, I believe, the only company still making rear-projection sets (DLPs). and they're supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20369487
> 
> 
> Just curious. Would you consider a Mitsubishi if your Sony went down? Mitsubishi is, I believe, the only company still making rear-projection sets (DLPs). and they're supposed to be pretty good.



Hi Charles, I hope you are feeling better. I looked at the Mits at last year's CEDIA show and I have to be honest I was not too impressed with them. I had read about the Laservue 75" and was interested in that model until I saw it at the show and to me it was a let down in picture quality.










To tell you the truth I really do not know which way to go if and when the Sony dies. That is why I am hoping for at least a couple more years out of it. I am very disappointed with Sony selling me a TV that will, at best, only last 6 years and wish Pioneer would get back into the game.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20369771
> 
> 
> Hi Charles, I hope you are feeling better. I looked at the Mits at last year's CEDIA show and I have to be honest I was not too impressed with them. I had read about the Laservue 75" and was interested in that model until I saw it at the show and to me it was a let down in picture quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I really do not know which way to go if and when the Sony dies. That is why I am hoping for at least a couple more years out of it. I am very disappointed with Sony selling me a TV that will, at best, only last 6 years and wish Pioneer would get back into the game.



Well, the largest _real-world_ flat-panel is 65", plasma or LCD; anything more is ridiculously expensive. Front projection comes with ancillary needs, and you may not want the extra set-up it requires. I don't, for sure.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20367842
> 
> 
> If the TV is telling you to replace lamp just DO IT. The timer in the TV is set for 8,000 hours which is the rated life of the bulb. As I said early after the lamp replacement my TV looks as good as the day I bought it. You would be amazed at how dim your picture is on the old bulb vs the replacement. It just happens so gradually that you don't even notice your TV dimming especially if you are like me and have the TV calibrated properly and are running the TV on a custom setting. DO IT I say.



Yeah replacing the lamp is definitely a must, and I can image how much brighter the picture will be with a new lamp installed. The only reason I've been a bit hesitant is because I've read from many owners that after they replaced the lamp the OB went out shortly thereafter. This may be due to the new lamp being hotter as it outputs a lot more light. If I knew the OB wouldn't go out within the next 4 months, I wouldn't hesitate on changing the lamp.


But I really need the OB to last until I get the new TV, which may not be available until Aug/Sept. It's a bummer that the new TV isn't available now as I'd definitely have one ordered. So all I can do is wait and hope that my current Sony hangs in there for a while longer.



Seth


----------



## Franin

I replaced my lamp in my 70" jvc DILA rear projection tv last year. Cost of the lamp was $450Au. Picture was definitely brighter.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20371990
> 
> 
> I replaced my lamp in my 70" jvc DILA rear projection tv last year. Cost of the lamp was $450Au. Picture was definitely brighter.



Hi Frank!










The cool thing is that my Sony 70XBR2 came with an extra lamp. And if I knew the optical block wouldn't go out after replacing the lamp, I would change it in a heartbeat. I love the picture now, and can only imagine just how much better it would look with the new lamp.



Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool thing is that my Sony 70XBR2 came with an extra lamp. And if I knew the optical block wouldn't go out after replacing the lamp, I would change it in a heartbeat. I love the picture now, and can only imagine just how much better it would look with the new lamp.
> 
> 
> Seth



It definitely looks better, but wait till you see your soon to own big LED in action. I bet you will have a big smile on your face.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20372010
> 
> 
> It definitely looks better, but wait till you see you big LED in action. I bet you will have a big smile on your face.



No doubt. I can't wait!


----------



## JackOften

Hey HTG... was looking at going seperates and was eyeing an outlaw amp (7125) in the near future but was worried about top clearance heat.


After seeing your setup, looks like I don't have any worries! haha. Thanks man.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/20485664
> 
> 
> Hey HTG... was looking at going seperates and was eyeing an outlaw amp (7125) in the near future but was worried about top clearance heat.
> 
> 
> After seeing your setup, looks like I don't have any worries! haha. Thanks man.



Sorry for the late response JO. As long as you place the amp on the top shelf and/or placed on the top of a stack of equipment like I have done there is no heat issues. Just go for it buddy.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20497461
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response JO. As long as you place the amp on the top shelf and/or placed on the top of a stack of equipment like I have done there is no heat issues. Just go for it buddy.



Great. Does the heat go out the back then? Thanks HTG.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/20502075
> 
> 
> Great. Does the heat go out the back then? Thanks HTG.



Well that is one nice thing about my credenza. The center bay is supposed to be used as a place for a CC so the front doors are covered in speaker cloth. So I really get a cross ventilation in that bay. Now if you want to get fancy you could always get something like this .


----------



## Franin

How are you feeling Al?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20744728
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Al?



I'm doing much better now. Thanks for asking. Have you made any new BD purchases? Last one I bought was Rango. Excellent PQ on that release.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing much better now. Thanks for asking. Have you made any new BD purchases? Last one I bought was Rango. Excellent PQ on that release.



I rented limitless last night which was quite good. I do agree though Rango has reference pq.


----------



## Bunga99

Hey Al,


Hope all is going well and you are enjoying the Labor day weekend!


I thought I read some where recently that you were considering getting another ULS and MidBass Module or possibly adding a SubMersive into you set up. You sir are crazy!.....Like a Fox!











Thx,

Claude


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/20903412
> 
> 
> Hey Al,
> 
> 
> Hope all is going well and you are enjoying the Labor day weekend!
> 
> 
> I thought I read some where recently that you were considering getting another ULS and MidBass Module or possibly adding a SubMersive into you set up. You sir are crazy!.....Like a Fox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Claude



Hi Claude,


Yes one of my Velodynes died for the third time and I am considering a upgrade on my system and it is running between one SubM or the combo from HSU.


I am sort of down by your area this week. I am working a convention at the OCCC in Orlando. Maybe you should come down and take me out for drinks or something.










Hope you are doing well and enjoying your newest speaker upgrade. Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20904191
> 
> 
> Hi Claude,
> 
> 
> Yes one of my Velodynes died for the third time and I am considering a upgrade on my system and it is running between one SubM or the combo from HSU.
> 
> 
> I am sort of down by your area this week. I am working a convention at the OCCC in Orlando. Maybe you should come down and take me out for drinks or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well and enjoying your newest speaker upgrade. Thanks for dropping in.



That sucks about the Velo but the SubM or the HSU combo should be a nice upgrade.


Sorry man, I cant make it to Orlando this week but if you are going to be passing through JAX on your way back to Georgia, shoot me a PM with your beverage preference and I'll PM you back with my address and have your bererages ready for you while you check out my little HT.


And Yes, I am still enjoying the upgrade, it might be consuming too much of my time but you wont find me complaining










Thx,

Claude


----------



## Bunga99

Sorry you could not make it this time Al but I'll leave the offer open for anytime you are in town


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20904191
> 
> 
> Hi Claude,
> 
> 
> Yes one of my Velodynes died for the third time and I am considering a upgrade on my system and it is running between one SubM or the combo from HSU.
> 
> 
> I am sort of down by your area this week. I am working a convention at the OCCC in Orlando. Maybe you should come down and take me out for drinks or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well and enjoying your newest speaker upgrade. Thanks for dropping in.



Three strikes and it's out, I suppose. It sounds like the Velodyne needs to move on. But if you do that the subs should be the same, shouldn't they?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21054397
> 
> 
> Three strikes and it's out, I suppose. It sounds like the Velodyne needs to move on. But if you do that the subs should be the same, shouldn't they?



Hi prepress, Sorry for the delay in responding. The subs should be the same in regards to them all being sealed or ported. So I would not add a ported sub to the mix but after talking to Craig John I could add a SubM to the two ULS-15s. Or like I was thinking a third ULS-15 and the newer MBM from Hsu. The new MBM can be ran either ported or sealed. I have been real busy at work so I have not been reading as much as I use to on the AVS boards. Did you ever decide on a new A/V stand?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21069934
> 
> 
> Hi prepress, Sorry for the delay in responding. The subs should be the same in regards to them all being sealed or ported. So I would not add a ported sub to the mix but after talking to Craig John I could add a SubM to the two ULS-15s. Or like I was thinking a third ULS-15 and the newer MBM from Hsu. The new MBM can be ran either ported or sealed. I have been real busy at work so I have not been reading as much as I use to on the AVS boards. Did you ever decide on a new A/V stand?



So no worries about a possible difference in sound character with the differing brands? That makes it easier.


Right now, I'm trying to work out whether I can accommodate a Salamander Synergy Triple 30; there are challenges. I still haven't made it to the woodworking store where my bookcases were made either, and other than some preliminary research online I haven't done much about welders. This won't be simple.


----------



## ddgtr

HTG,

My Velo CT-150 sub went out on me not too long ago. It makes a rattling noise when played at moderate levels, feels like the cone is broken but it is not. Can't figure it out. I can still use it but at lower levels. Still haven't decided what to replace it with, but I narrowed it down to a few. I'll be checking in to see what your final decision is...


Cheers!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21170130
> 
> 
> HTG,
> 
> My Velo CT-150 sub went out on me not too long ago. It makes a rattling noise when played at moderate levels, feels like the cone is broken but it is not. Can't figure it out. I can still use it but at lower levels. Still haven't decided what to replace it with, but I narrowed it down to a few. I'll be checking in to see what your final decision is...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Completely naive question: what kind of rattling sound? Could there be a loose screw?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21170130
> 
> 
> HTG,
> 
> My Velo CT-150 sub went out on me not too long ago. It makes a rattling noise when played at moderate levels, feels like the cone is broken but it is not. Can't figure it out. I can still use it but at lower levels. Still haven't decided what to replace it with, but I narrowed it down to a few. I'll be checking in to see what your final decision is...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hello DD,


Sounds like that possibly one of the wires inside the box has come loose and is resting against the backside of the cone. The amps come off pretty easy so I would suggest you remove the screws holding the amp, tilt the amp down out of the box and see if there is indeed a wire resting on the back of the cone. If so then use a zip tie to attached the wire somewhere away from the back of the cone. If this is not the case then you should call Velodyne and see if they can help you troubleshoot the issue.


I did decide to purchase a third ULS-15 (B-stock) and after talking with Hsu the MBM was not ordered because we agreed that the present sub between the recliners is still providing the tactile feel to explosions and drum kicks in music. The new sub was shipped yesterday.


----------



## ddgtr

These are very good suggestions. I just opened it and everything looks all right. No loose wires, the cone looks and feels intact unless there is a small fissure I can't see. I did call Velodyne a while back and aside from shipping it to them, they recomment replacing the woofer. Since this is about 10 years old, I've decided to just get a new one... Congrats on the new sub!


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21170709
> 
> 
> 
> I did decide to purchase a third ULS-15 (B-stock) and after talking with Hsu the MBM was not ordered because we agreed that the present sub between the recliners is still providing the tactile feel to explosions and drum kicks in music. The new sub was shipped yesterday.



Thats great news Al and Congrats! Please be sure to post your impressions of the 3rd ULS in your room.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21173481
> 
> 
> These are very good suggestions. I just opened it and everything looks all right. No loose wires, the cone looks and feels intact unless there is a small fissure I can't see. I did call Velodyne a while back and aside from shipping it to them, they recomment replacing the woofer. Since this is about 10 years old, I've decided to just get a new one... Congrats on the new sub!



Do have a sub in mind?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21174912
> 
> 
> Thats great news Al and Congrats! Please be sure to post your impressions of the 3rd ULS in your room.



Hi Claude, Thanks and I will.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21170130
> 
> 
> HTG,
> 
> My Velo CT-150 sub went out on me not too long ago. It makes a rattling noise when played at moderate levels, feels like the cone is broken but it is not. Can't figure it out. I can still use it but at lower levels. Still haven't decided what to replace it with, but I narrowed it down to a few. I'll be checking in to see what your final decision is...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Yeah the CT150 was a beast of a sub and served us well. I was sad to let it go but it was time. I'm still on the hunt for a good replacement.


----------



## hometheatergeek

 Attachment 228983 Attachment 228984 Attachment 228985 Attachment 228986 Attachment 228987


----------



## Waboman

Looks awesome, HTG. But are you sure those are all the pics of the ULS unboxing and setup?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21261777
> 
> Attachment 228983 Attachment 228984 Attachment 228985 Attachment 228986 Attachment 228987



Make sure everything in the house is nailed down.


----------



## craig john












Gain matching?










Can't wait to hear your impressions!!!


Craig


PS. Did you see this:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21204866


----------



## jnnt29

what a beutiful sub! Good luck with it.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21261970
> 
> 
> Looks awesome, HTG. But are you sure those are all the pics of the ULS unboxing and setup?



Hey hey bro, I don't think I could take the heat here on AVS.


----------



## Theresa

I'm envious of your wife's talents. I need to find something to put on the wall in back of my rack where there are also windows. I like the vintage cassette deck, I've got a three head one sitting unused.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21261989
> 
> 
> Make sure everything in the house is nailed down.



Hey Charles, I'll do the best I can. How was your Thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21262107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gain matching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear your impressions!!!
> 
> 
> Craig
> 
> 
> PS. Did you see this:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post21204866



Yes Craig I re-did all three subs. I set them up at 70dBs. So after gaining output with the typical multiple sub setup of 3-6dB gain, the combined subs are at 78-79dB. So just a couple of dBs hot relative to the other speakers. My first impression so far is the bass sounds alot better at lower MV levels. I did play the opening scene from The Hurt Locker and at near reference I thought my floor was moving like the ground in the movie after the explosion.







I have not played many of the better know bass scenes from WOTW and the like but I will have time off during Christmas and at that time i will post a complete review.


BTW I love those speaker stands you made for Klipsch speakers you son now has. Are those just the Fortes or could they be the Forte IIs like I own. Also have you or your son upgraded the crossovers and titanium diaphragms in the speakers yet. I highly recommend that upgrade.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theresa* /forum/post/21263860
> 
> 
> I'm envious of your wife's talents. I need to find something to put on the wall in back of my rack where there are also windows. I like the vintage cassette deck, I've got a three head one sitting unused.



Hello Theresa. She does do some quality work. In fact she recently made this for a forum member on Blu-Ray.com.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21263878
> 
> 
> Yes Craig I re-did all three subs. I set them up at 70dBs so after gaining the typical multiple sub setup of 3-6dB gain the combined subs are at 78-79dB. So just a couple of dBs hot relative to the other speakers. My first impression so far is the bass sounds alot better at lower MV levels. I did play the opening scene from The Hurt Locker and at near reference I thought my floor was moving like the ground in the movie after the explosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played many of the better know bass scenes from WOTW and the like but I will have time off during Christmas and at that time i will post a complete review.










IMO, gain matching is the most ideal way to set up multiple subs. After Mark Seaton explained the technique to me, it seemed so obvious that it was a more "sound" technique, (PI), than level-matching, that I have never looked back. In fact, I've found some "work-arounds" for Audyssey XT32's level-matching scheme. Good to see other knowledgeable members using the same technique I use.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21263878
> 
> 
> BTW I love those speaker stands you made for Klipsch speakers you son now has. Are those just the Fortes or could they be the Forte IIs like I own. Also have you or your son upgraded the crossovers and titanium diaphragms in the speakers yet. I highly recommend that upgrade.



They are the original Forte's with no crossover upgrades. My son is not at a point in his life where is is interested in upgrading crossovers. His other priority is shown in the foreground of the pic in that post.







He'll be so focused on that priority for the next 20 years or so, that I doubt he'll be doing any upgrades any time soon. Besides, he's pretty happy with the sound he has.










Craig


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21263890
> 
> 
> Hello Theresa. She does do some quality work. In fact she recently made this for a forum member on Blu-Ray.com.



I showed these to my wife, who owns a fabric store and is a very accomplished seamstress herself. Her store caters to the local Amish quilting community. Her comment on seeing this:

*"WOW! Do you know how much work she has in that? That is awesome!"*


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21263963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, gain matching is the most ideal way to set up multiple subs. After Mark Seaton explained the technique to me, it seemed so obvious that it was a more "sound" technique, (PI), than level-matching, that I have never looked back. In fact, I've found some "work-arounds" for Audyssey XT32's level-matching scheme. Good to see other knowledgeable members using the same technique I use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the original Forte's with no crossover upgrades. My son is not at a point in his life where is is interested in upgrading crossovers. His other priority is shown in the foreground of the pic in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be so focused on that priority for the next 20 years or so, that I doubt he'll be doing any upgrades any time soon. Besides, he's pretty happy with the sound he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



So sir it is *your duty* as a grandfather to provide for the music enrichment of your grand children. The upgrade takes about 1 1/2 hours to do and the components cost comes out to right around 300.


Edit: do you have that link to the work around for XT32?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21263968
> 
> 
> I showed these to my wife, who owns a fabric store and is a very accomplished seamstress herself. Her store caters to the local Amish quilting community. Her comment on seeing this:
> 
> *"WOW! Do you know how much work she has in that? That is awesome!"*



I just told my wife what your wife said. She said Thank You for the nice comment. The hardest part she had was doing the inital design of the quilt. I think it took her a couple of months on that aspect alone.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21262169
> 
> 
> what a beutiful sub! Good luck with it.



Thanks Jnnt, That sub was actually a B-stock. There are a couple of imperfections in the veneer but you can not see them if you where to see the sub in person.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21263980
> 
> 
> Edit: do you have that link to the work around for XT32?



I don't believe I've ever posted it. Like you, I have 3 subs. I have the closest one connected to Sub1 and the furthest 2, (which are both almost the exact same distance to the LP), Y'd on Sub 2. I first gain-match all 3 subs, similar to what you do. Then, I use the level-matching function at the beginning of the Audyssey calibration procedure. At the end, I adjust the levels of the two outputs by "splitting the difference." IOW, if one sub is set it -6 and the other sub is set to -4, I split the difference and set them both to -5. The total output is virtually the same, and since the subs were gain-matched prior to calibration, they are still gain-matched when set to the same levels after the calibration.


Are you still considering the MBM's? *That* could get real complicated!










Craig


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21265245
> 
> 
> I don't believe I've ever posted it. Like you, I have 3 subs. I have the closest one connected to Sub1 and the furthest 2, (which are both almost the exact same distance to the LP), Y'd on Sub 2. I first gain-match all 3 subs, similar to what you do. Then, I use the level-matching function at the beginning of the Audyssey calibration procedure. At the end, I adjust the levels of the two outputs by "splitting the difference." IOW, if one sub is set it -6 and the other sub is set to -4, I split the difference and set them both to -5. The total output is virtually the same, and since the subs were gain-matched prior to calibration, they are still gain-matched when set to the same levels after the calibration.
> 
> 
> Are you still considering the MBM's? *That* could get real complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



That process makes sense. Thanks for sharing. The MBM is still on hold. I still use the really old bass reflex Velo sub between the recliners that acts like a MBM. So I am still in quad sub status so to speak.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21263862
> 
> 
> Hey Charles, I'll do the best I can. How was your Thanksgiving weekend?



I actually went out. A friend invited me to dinner at an Italian restaurant with her family. But there were complications, as there wasn't anything on the restaurant menu she could eat due to her dietary limitations and the restaurant wouldn't accommodate her needs (plus, her stomach was a bit upset at that time). And, there was a bit of subtle family drama evidenced during the proceedings. So afterward, I went with her as she ran an errand, then took her to dinner elsewhere. We had a good time of fellowship, bonding and fun. It certainly was a better way to spend my time than staying home to clean up, which was my original intention. But I did change my plans because of her, and we were both blessed as a result.


Then Saturday, I ran into an acquaintance I hadn't had contact with in several years. It was a pleasant surprise, and she was decidedly happy to see me (the two strongest hugs I've had in a long time!). We sat on nearby benches and caught up, packing a lot into the 30 minutes or so we sat there. We exchanged numbers (I had her old one) and plan to keep in touch.


As a result, I haven't gotten as much done around the apartment as I'd have liked, but these two episodes more than compensate. One of my better Thanksgivings in New York ever. I trust yours was blessed as well.


----------



## ddgtr

HTG,


Congrats on the new sub and Mrs. HTG's work is truly unbelievable!! You're very lucky to have such a talented woman by your side!!


I somehow missed your question as to what sub I had in mind: I have pretty much decided on a pair of Rythmic's. Either 12" or 15".


Cheers!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21263890
> 
> 
> Hello Theresa. She does do some quality work. In fact she recently made this for a forum member on Blu-Ray.com.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21265674
> 
> 
> HTG,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new sub and Mrs. HTG's work is truly unbelievable!! You're very lucky to have such a talented woman by your side!!
> 
> 
> I somehow missed your question as to what sub I had in mind: I have pretty much decided on a pair of Rythmic's. Either 12" or 15".
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks Dan. Someone in the family has got to have some talent.







Good choice on the subs.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21265407
> 
> 
> I actually went out. A friend invited me to dinner at an Italian restaurant with her family. But there were complications, as there wasn't anything on the restaurant menu she could eat due to her dietary limitations and the restaurant wouldn't accommodate her needs (plus, her stomach was a bit upset at that time). And, there was a bit of subtle family drama evidenced during the proceedings. So afterward, I went with her as she ran an errand, then took her to dinner elsewhere. We had a good time of fellowship, bonding and fun. It certainly was a better way to spend my time than staying home to clean up, which was my original intention. But I did change my plans because of her, and we were both blessed as a result.
> 
> 
> Then Saturday, I ran into an acquaintance I hadn't had contact with in several years. It was a pleasant surprise, and she was decidedly happy to see me (the two strongest hugs I've had in a long time!). We sat on nearby benches and caught up, packing a lot into the 30 minutes or so we sat there. We exchanged numbers (I had her old one) and plan to keep in touch.
> 
> 
> As a result, I haven't gotten as much done around the apartment as I'd have liked, but these two episodes more than compensate. One of my better Thanksgivings in New York ever. I trust yours was blessed as well.



That sounds like a great time you had. The wife and I just spent time together at home. I have done alot of out of town gigs this year and at one time during September I was away from home for 16 days. So this is exactly what the doctor ordered.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21265829
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great time you had. The wife and I just spent time together at home. I have done alot of out of town gigs this year and at one time during September I was away from home for 16 days. So this is exactly what the doctor ordered.



Congratulations on spending the time together and making it quality. Very worth it!


----------



## Bunga99

Al,


Terrific stuff on the 3rd ULS!! Looking to hear/read some more of your impressions over Christmas.


PS. Please tell your wife she did another great HT quilt job.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21266893
> 
> 
> Al,
> 
> 
> Terrific stuff on the 3rd ULS!! Looking to hear/read some more of your impressions over Christmas.
> 
> 
> PS. Please tell your wife she did another great HT quilt job.



Likewise! I musta missed where you put the physical location of the 3rd ULS. Was it located where the old Velydyne was?


Awesome btw.


----------



## AustinJerry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't believe I've ever posted it. Like you, I have 3 subs. I have the closest one connected to Sub1 and the furthest 2, (which are both almost the exact same distance to the LP), Y'd on Sub 2. I first gain-match all 3 subs, similar to what you do. Then, I use the level-matching function at the beginning of the Audyssey calibration procedure. At the end, I adjust the levels of the two outputs by "splitting the difference." IOW, if one sub is set it -6 and the other sub is set to -4, I split the difference and set them both to -5. The total output is virtually the same, and since the subs were gain-matched prior to calibration, they are still gain-matched when set to the same levels after the calibration.
> 
> 
> Are you still considering the MBM's? *That* could get real complicated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



Hi Craig,


I also recently purchased a third ULS-15 and have attempted to calibrate them using XT32. Our initial situations seem to be quite similar. I have two subs which are equidistant from the MLP connected using a Y-cable and hooked to Sub1. The third sub is connected to Sub2. All three subs are set to the same level by playing the Audyssey Pro sub level-setting tone and measuring the sub's output using an SPL placed immediately in front of the speaker cone, I.e. near-field. This results for me a 76.5dB level on Sub1 and a 74dB level on Sub2, according to the Pro level-setting measurements. Since this is within the tolerances, I proceed with the calibration. The resulting sub trims are set to -8.5dB and -6.0dB on the two sub channels.


Where we differ is that I leave the sub trim levels as Audyssey calculates them. Measuring with an SPL at the MLP shows that each sub channel measures approx 70dB, and the combined Sub1+Sub2 level is approx 74dB, very close to the satellites. So why do you adjust the trim after the calibration?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/21270269
> 
> 
> Likewise! I musta missed where you put the physical location of the 3rd ULS. Was it located where the old Velydyne was?
> 
> 
> Awesome btw.



Layout of the room, one ULS-15 each behind left and right main speakers. Between the recliners is the old Velodyne VA10-12. The third ULS-15 is placed where it is in the photo next to the sofa. This places the sub nearfield also. So I sit in the recliner that is physically between the one ULS-15 and the Velodyne. It actually sounds real good this way, however until I actually measure it I will not be sure it will stay there.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AustinJerry* /forum/post/21270362
> 
> 
> Hi Mark.
> 
> 
> I also recently purchased a third ULS-15 and have attempted to calibrate them using XT32. Our initial situations seem to be quite similar. I have two subs which are equidistant from the MLP connected using a Y-cable and hooked to Sub1. The third sub is connected to Sub2. All three subs are set to the same level by playing the Audyssey Pro sub level-setting tone and measuring the sub's output using an SPL placed immediately in front of the speaker cone, I.e. near-field. This results for me a 76.5dB level on Sub1 and a 74dB level on Sub2, according to the Pro level-setting measurements. Since this is within the tolerances, I proceed with the calibration. The resulting sub trims are set to -8.5dB and -6.0dB on the two sub channels.
> 
> 
> Where we differ is that I leave the sub trim levels as Audyssey calculates them. Measuring with an SPL at the MLP shows that each sub channel measures approx 70dB, and the combined Sub1+Sub2 level is approx 74dB, very close to the satellites. So why do you adjust the trim after the calibration?



Hi Jerry, That is an odd way that you set your subs up. Not saying it is wrong just different. The way that I did mine was center of room, at 1 meter distance, MV was at reference. I then adjusted each sub gain to 70dB gain setting. The sub trim level in the AVR is at dead center or 0db and the combine subwoofers output at the MLP is 78dB after calibration. BTW I only have one sub output.


----------



## notChris

you got Another uls15!?







Congrats good sir!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notChris* /forum/post/21270426
> 
> 
> you got Another uls15!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats good sir!



Chris is that you? Cool to hear from you man, when you coming down?


----------



## notChris

Yeah its me! Hi Al! I do not know when I would be coming down that way. I am saving big time to pay uncle sam back in a few months







let's say when the winds carry me that way. I would love to hear your setup! Happy belated Thanksgiving and Merry early Christmas to you! (those even each other out right?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notChris* /forum/post/21270462
> 
> 
> Yeah its me! Hi Al! I do not know when I would be coming down that way. I am saving big time to pay uncle sam back in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's say when the winds carry me that way. I would love to hear your setup! *Happy belated Thanksgiving and Merry early Christmas to you*! (those even each other out right?



Come on Chris it's a tank of gas. We got a spare bedroom. I drive up to you city often sometimes in the morning spend 3 hours doing a setup and I'm still back home by 8:00 PM so I'm sure you can do the same if you really wanted to.







Yes they do. Hope you get enough presents to pay back Uncle Sammy.


----------



## AustinJerry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jerry, That is an odd way that you set your subs up. Not saying it is wrong just different. The way that I did mine was center of room, at 1 meter distance, MV was at reference. I then adjusted each sub gain to 70dB gain setting. The sub trim level in the AVR is at dead center or 0db and the combine subwoofers output at the MLP is 78dB after calibration. BTW I only have one sub output.
> 
> 
> Edit: Who's Mark? I always thought Craig John's name was Craig.



Of course, I meant Craig, sorry.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AustinJerry* /forum/post/21270362
> 
> 
> Hi Craig,
> 
> 
> I also recently purchased a third ULS-15 and have attempted to calibrate them using XT32. Our initial situations seem to be quite similar. I have two subs which are equidistant from the MLP connected using a Y-cable and hooked to Sub1. The third sub is connected to Sub2. All three subs are set to the same level by playing the Audyssey Pro sub level-setting tone and measuring the sub's output using an SPL placed immediately in front of the speaker cone, I.e. near-field. This results for me a 76.5dB level on Sub1 and a 74dB level on Sub2, according to the Pro level-setting measurements. Since this is within the tolerances, I proceed with the calibration. The resulting sub trims are set to -8.5dB and -6.0dB on the two sub channels.
> 
> 
> Where we differ is that I leave the sub trim levels as Audyssey calculates them. Measuring with an SPL at the MLP shows that each sub channel measures approx 70dB, and the combined Sub1+Sub2 level is approx 74dB, very close to the satellites. So why do you adjust the trim after the calibration?



Hi Jerry,


I adjust the trims to ensure the subs are receiving the same input signal. Since I gain-matched them before running Audyssey XT32, (not Pro), sending them both the same signal ensures that they are outputting the same signal.


In your system, if one is set to -8.5 and one to -6, the one set to -6 is outputting at 2.5 dB higher than the other sub. You've given up the benefit of gain-matching. To use my "work-around", you could set both subs to -7 or -7.5. That way they are back to being gain-matched.


Craig


----------



## AustinJerry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Jerry,
> 
> 
> I adjust the trims to ensure the subs are receiving the same input signal. Since I gain-matched them before running Audyssey XT32, (not Pro), sending them both the same signal ensures that they are outputting the same signal.
> 
> 
> In your system, if one is set to -8.5 and one to -6, the one set to -6 is outputting at 2.5 dB higher than the other sub. You've given up the benefit of gain-matching. To use my "work-around", you could set both subs to -7 or -7.5. That way they are back to being gain-matched.
> 
> 
> Craig



Hi Craig,


Thanks for your reply, and thanks for the PM with the gain-matching instructions. I gain-matched the three subs this morning, re-ran Audyssey XT32, and got better results. The difference between the two sub channels is now only .5dB, which is negligible.


Just a quick follow-up question on your approach. Audyssey always level-matches the two sub channels. This results in an equal sound level for each channel at the MLP. If you adjust the trims in the AVR to re-establish the gain-matching, you now have unequal sound levels at the MLP. Would that not be audible? And is a 2.5dB level difference, as in my first post, large enough to risk having one of the subs run out of steam?


Jerry


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AustinJerry* /forum/post/21276964
> 
> 
> Hi Craig,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, and thanks for the PM with the gain-matching instructions. I gain-matched the three subs this morning, re-ran Audyssey XT32, and got better results. The difference between the two sub channels is now only .5dB, which is negligible.
> 
> 
> Just a quick follow-up question on your approach. Audyssey always level-matches the two sub channels. This results in an equal sound level for each channel at the MLP. If you adjust the trims in the AVR to re-establish the gain-matching, you now have unequal sound levels at the MLP. Would that not be audible?



Not in my experience, although if you use a higher crossover, and you had some subwoofer localization issues, it might exacerbate that. But then the best advice is to use lower crossovers.











> Quote:
> And is a 2.5dB level difference, as in my first post, large enough to risk having one of the subs run out of steam?



That depends on how loud you play your system. If you never get close to the point of compression/distortion, it would likely have little effect. If you push the limits of your system, it could have considerable effect.


Craig


PS. HTG, thanks for letting us muck up your thread!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21279471
> 
> 
> HTG, thanks for letting us muck up your thread!



Hey Craig, Very helpful info, as always







, and I do not consider any of it mucking.







What I might do, if it is ok with you and Jerry, is repost this info in the Official ULS-15 thread for other ppls enlightenment. And *Thank You* again for you helping Jerry out. I'm been alot more busy at work so it is sometimes tough to reply in a timely manner. One last thing, this will be helpful to me when I can afford to upgrade to A XT32 enable pre/pro.


----------



## AustinJerry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Craig, Very helpful info, as always , and I do not consider any of it mucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I might do, if it is ok with you and Jerry, is repost this info in the Official ULS-15 thread for other ppls enlightenment. And Thank You again for you helping Jerry out. I'm been alot more busy at work so it is sometimes tough to reply in a timely manner. One last thing, this will be helpful to me when I can afford to upgrade to A XT32 enable pre/pro.



Thanks to Craig for his useful input, and to HTG for use of the thread. I think this information will be very useful to others who have 3 subs and XT32. I certainly am very pleased with how thinks turned out.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Ah, thy spouse is indeed quite awesome for making you that quilt. Anybody who makes that kind of time & labor commitment for an accessory to the hobby of a loved one deserves a wealth of Kudos!!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21328150
> 
> 
> Ah, thy spouse is indeed quite awesome for making you that quilt. Anybody who makes that kind of time & labor commitment for an accessory to the hobby of a loved one deserves a wealth of Kudos!!!!



Thanks BB. That quilt posted was actually made for another person and they are very happy with it.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Ok, new update to my system. My Sony SXRD started to show the Optical Block issues that have plagued the SXRD TV. Yellow staining all over the screen. So I have now replaced the defective tv with a new Sharp Quattron LC70LE735U 70 inch Full HD 240Hz 1080p 3D LED (full array) LCD TV.


This TV rocks and plan on posting screenshots as soon as I borrow my neighbors DSLR camera.


----------



## jnnt29

Good luck with the new display!! 70" holy huge. I have screen size envy. LOL. Santa was good to you. Enjoy your new toy and have a great holiday. JT


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21392520
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new display!! 70" holy huge. I have screen size envy. LOL. *Santa was good to you*. Enjoy your new toy and have a great holiday. JT



If Santa hadn't sent his elves to *break the old TV* we wouldn't be having this conversation. lol







Hope you and your family have a great holiday too.


----------



## ddgtr

HTG, that is one cool set!! A 70" crystal clear, crisp picture is waaaay above average!!


Congrats, and enjoy!!!


----------



## Bunga99

So a 3rd ULS *and* a 3D 70inch TV?
















You must have been VERY GOOD this year for Santa too hook u up like that!










Hope you are enjoying it and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21396114
> 
> 
> So a 3rd ULS *and* a 3D 70inch TV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been VERY GOOD this year for Santa too hook u up like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are enjoying it and Merry Christmas to you and yours!



Hi Claude and Merry Christmas to you and your wife.


Yes it does look like Santa had one too many last night and must have made a mistake when he was going over my name on his list.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Here are a couple of screenshots from the cable feed. Bluray shots coming soon.




















And I can't forget a shot of the football games from yesterday.


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Merry Christmas Al, hope you & yours have a great day!


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *And I can't forget a shot of the football games from yesterday.
> 
> 
> [IMG* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://images3.static-bluray.com/htgallery/102002.jpg[/IMG ]



That was some game to watch on that Giant TV!!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21397313
> 
> 
> That was some game to watch on that Giant TV!!



Yes it was an interesting game. My neighbor across the street, who invited us over for a Christmas eve dinner, did not think so. He is a huge Jets fan and needless to say was not in a partying mood last night.







So i just feed him some drinks and he was better after that.


----------



## jnnt29

As a Giant fan it was great. You have a good game coming up with the Falcons and the Saints. That should show off the new set. Enjoy the rest of your Christmas. JT


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21397396
> 
> 
> As a Giant fan it was great. You have a good game coming up with the Falcons and the Saints. That should show off the new set. Enjoy the rest of your Christmas. JT



Yes tonight's game is turning into an important game.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21396659
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Al, hope you & yours have a great day!



thx Mike you have a great one too.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I took a couple of Screenshots from The Police Certifiable blu-ray.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Wow, lookin good! That disc is a great bass workout!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/21399376
> 
> 
> Wow, lookin good! That disc is a great bass workout!



Thanks Mike, That was one of the reasons I had to have that concert. I bet it simply sounds fantastic on your killer system too. I'm sure your SVS PB13 Ultras love a good workout.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21398530
> 
> 
> Yes tonight's game is turning into an important game.



With the Bears' loss last night, the Falcons clinch a playoff spot. Now, can they get past the Saints and take the division? We'll see.


Belated Merry Christmas to all, and Happy New Year.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21399864
> 
> *With the Bears' loss last night*, the Falcons clinch a playoff spot. Now, can they get past the Saints and take the division? We'll see.
> 
> 
> Belated Merry Christmas to all, and Happy New Year.



See I knew that part but they wrote in today's paper that if the Falcons do win they probably will end up playing the Saints again in the playoffs and that is what I'm worried about.


----------



## JackOften

Happy New Year Al!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/21424116
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Al!



Thx buddy. No comment on the new display?


----------



## Waboman

You got a new display?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21424443
> 
> 
> You got a new display?



Perhaps I did Wabo.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21424613
> 
> 
> Perhaps I did Wabo.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21431450



Wow you found the exact model.







How'd you do that?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21399937
> 
> 
> See I knew that part but they wrote in today's paper that if the Falcons do win they probably will end up playing the Saints again in the playoffs and that is what I'm worried about.



So they get the Giants. You can watch on the new TV.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thx buddy. No comment on the new display?



I've been relegated to a smartphone for internet... I totally missed two pages of posts here over christmas. Congrats! 70 inches is sick!


Do you notice a color improvement with the 4th color (yellow)?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/21433966
> 
> 
> I've been relegated to a smartphone for internet... I totally missed two pages of posts here over christmas. Congrats! 70 inches is sick!
> 
> 
> Do you notice a color improvement with the 4th color (yellow)?



The biggest improvement with the fouth color is metal objects. They look incredibly life like. Different metals look different. So brass looks different from gold and Stainless Steel looks different from nickel and so on.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21435196
> 
> 
> The biggest improvement with the fouth color is metal objects. They look incredibly life like. Different metals look different. So brass looks different from gold and Stainless Steel looks different from nickel and so on.



I bet Transformers







SOTM would look slick! I won't even ask how you managed to sabotage the old TV in order to pull this off in case Mrs. HTG is watching, but a ULS and a new panel in just a couple of months... YOU MUST BE STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE LATELY. haha.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/21435622
> 
> 
> I bet Transformers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTM would look slick! I won't even ask how you managed to sabotage the old TV in order to pull this off in case Mrs. HTG is watching, but a ULS and a new panel in just a couple of months... YOU MUST BE STEPPING UP TO THE PLATE LATELY. haha.



Not really bud. I was very unhappy the Sony took a dump. But then again ......







I'm in hog heaven. We watched Star Wars 09 a couple of days ago. We have seen it at least 4 times and every time they went into warp drive my wife jumped. The third uls-15 created such a concussion hit it was really cool.







I have never felt that before. We have not watched the third Transformer again since adding the new addititons. Maybe this weekend. I only have Sunday off and the Falcons are up against the G-men so hopefully I can get the movie in.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21437072
> 
> 
> I'm in hog heaven. We watched Star Wars 09 a couple of days ago. *We have seen it at least 4 times and every time they went into warp drive my wife jumped. The third uls-15 created such a concussion hit it was really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never felt that before.*





I'm guessing you might have meant Star Trek 09 either way that sound seriously BAD AZZ Awesome!!










Once you get some more time with the new set-up, I'd love to read more of your thoughts about it







All of it, the 3D aspect, bigger screen and 3rd ULS.


Again man...Awesome Stuff!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21439658
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you might have meant Star Trek 09 either way that sound seriously BAD AZZ Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get some more time with the new set-up, I'd love to read more of your thoughts about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it, the 3D aspect, bigger screen and 3rd ULS.
> 
> 
> Again man...Awesome Stuff!



Yes I did mean Star Trek 09. The 3D aspect will be on hold till mid summer at the earliest. I need to pay down some other bills first then there should be a Oppo player come July or so.


The 3rd ULS biggest improvement is either when I play the system at lower volume the bass is still omni present and then of course when I am listening to a movie near reference the shock and awe that happens when the subs need to knock it up a notch is jawdropping.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21442722
> 
> 
> Yes I did mean Star Trek 09. The 3D aspect will be on hold till mid summer at the earliest. I need to pay down some other bills first then there should be a Oppo player come July or so.
> 
> 
> The 3rd ULS biggest improvement is either when I play the system at lower volume the bass is still omni present and then of course when I am listening to a movie near reference the shock and awe that happens when the subs need to knock it up a notch is jawdropping.



"Shock and Awe" I like that!










Curious... how do you use Bass Management with your Forte's?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21442722
> 
> 
> Yes I did mean Star Trek 09. The 3D aspect will be on hold till mid summer at the earliest. I need to pay down some other bills first then there should be a Oppo player come July or so.
> 
> 
> The 3rd ULS biggest improvement is either when I play the system at lower volume the bass is still omni present and then of course when I am listening to a movie near reference the shock and awe that happens when the subs need to knock it up a notch is jawdropping.


_Thor_ would be a recommendation for letting the subs work out.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21444349
> 
> _Thor_ would be a recommendation for letting the subs work out.



The second Tron is another good movie to give the subs a good workout.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21442850
> 
> 
> "Shock and Awe" I like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious... how do you use Bass Management with your Forte's?



H Craig, since my Forte IIs have a 12" woofer and a 15" passive and since their SENSITIVITY rating = 99dB @ 1watt/1meter is so high and being powered by an Outlaw external amp, I leave my front speakers as Large. My LFE/BASS OUT is set to BOTH. This goes against the normal recommended settings but in *my* particular setting and *room* I seem to get the best bass response in *my* room. IOW do as I say not as I do.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21444349
> 
> _Thor_ would be a recommendation for letting the subs work out.



Hi Charles, we have rented it and it sounded really good. I plan on adding it to my collection in the near future. How have you been and is 2012 looking to be a good year for you?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/21444383
> 
> 
> The second Tron is another good movie to give the subs a good workout.



Hey buddy that blu-ray is in the collection and all I can say is


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21448039
> 
> 
> H Craig, since my Forte IIs have a 12" woofer and a 15" passive and since their SENSITIVITY rating = 99dB @ 1watt/1meter is so high and being powered by an Outlaw external amp, I leave my front speakers as Large. My LFE/BASS OUT is set to BOTH. This goes against the normal recommended settings but in *my* particular setting and *room* I seem to get the best bass response in *my* room. IOW do as I say not as I do.



Interesting!!! When I had my Forte's, there was no such thing as "Both" or "Double Bass" in a receiver. I ran them as "Small" with an 80 Hz crossover. I always felt like I should have been able to get more bass out of them, and the Double Bass option probably would have allowed that.


I would love to hear your system. I've heard pieces of it in other systems, (multi-ULS-15's and Forte's), but I'm sure your system is a better "sum of the parts" than the other systems. If I ever get back to Atlanta, I hope the invite is still open.










Craig


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21448053
> 
> 
> Hi Charles, we have rented it and it sounded really good. I plan on adding it to my collection in the near future. How have you been and is 2012 looking to be a good year for you?



A/V wise, I'd still like to replace my TV stand and then consider new power cords for my amps, as using a 3m and 1m won't work in the reconfigured setup. In the more important real-world arena, the passing of my sister-in-law last month will have major repercussions going forward regarding holiday vacation plans.


On the other hand, I'm still here and reasonably functional (insomnia notwithstanding), so it's okay; I'll do well, God willing.


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21442722
> 
> 
> Yes I did mean Star Trek 09. The 3D aspect will be on hold till mid summer at the earliest. I need to pay down some other bills first then there should be a Oppo player come July or so.



Thats awesome! It will be Christmas in July again with 3D and the Oppo











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21442722
> 
> 
> The 3rd ULS biggest improvement is either when I play the system at lower volume the bass is still omni present and then of course when I am listening to a movie near reference *the shock and awe that happens when the subs need to knock it up a notch is jawdropping*.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21448039
> 
> 
> H Craig, since my Forte IIs have a *12" woofer and a 15" passive* and since their SENSITIVITY rating = 99dB @ 1watt/1meter is so high and being powered by an Outlaw external amp, I leave my front speakers as Large. My LFE/BASS OUT is set to BOTH.



Holy P00P!! 3 ULS, 2 more 15inches, 2 12s, and a 10in Velo as a midbass module! Thats a lot of woofage!! "Shock and Awe" might be an understatement


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21448327
> 
> 
> Interesting!!! When I had my Forte's, there was no such thing as "Both" or "Double Bass" in a receiver. I ran them as "Small" with an 80 Hz crossover. I always felt like I should have been able to get more bass out of them, and the Double Bass option probably would have allowed that.
> 
> 
> I would love to hear your system. I've heard pieces of it in other systems, (multi-ULS-15's and Forte's), but I'm sure your system is a better "sum of the parts" than the other systems. If I ever get back to Atlanta, I hope the invite is still open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig



You know Craig you are always welcome. Maybe we can get together with audioguy and have a nice dinner somewhere then head to the house afterwards.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21449937
> 
> 
> A/V wise, I'd still like to replace my TV stand and then consider new power cords for my amps, as using a 3m and 1m won't work in the reconfigured setup. In the more important real-world arena, the passing of my sister-in-law last month will have major repercussions going forward regarding holiday vacation plans.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I'm still here and reasonably functional (insomnia notwithstanding), so it's okay; I'll do well, God willing.



I am so sorry for your loss Charles. May you and your family find solace in the understanding that she is in a better place now.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/21453532
> 
> 
> Thats awesome! It will be Christmas in July again with 3D and the Oppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy P00P!! 3 ULS, 2 more 15inches, 2 12s, and a 10in Velo as a midbass module! Thats a lot of woofage!! "Shock and Awe" might be an understatement



Yes Claude I do get the chance to rock out every now and then.


----------



## JackOften

Hey HTG, picked up LOTR extended edition and wow there is LFE where I didn't know LFE existed in that film (like where Gandalf speaks in mordor at the fellowship council). When things slow down for you its worth a look.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21442722
> 
> 
> Yes I did mean Star Trek 09. The 3D aspect will be on hold till mid summer at the earliest. I need to pay down some other bills first then there should be a Oppo player come July or so.
> 
> 
> The 3rd ULS biggest improvement is either when I play the system at lower volume the bass is still omni present and then of course when I am listening to a movie near reference the shock and awe that happens when the subs need to knock it up a notch is jawdropping.



Good thing you live in a house rather than an apartment.










Deep bass is one thing; deep and clean is another. I'd say you have both. VERY good.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/21463766
> 
> 
> Hey HTG, picked up LOTR extended edition and wow there is LFE where I didn't know LFE existed in that film (like where Gandalf speaks in mordor at the fellowship council). When things slow down for you its worth a look.



Hey buddy, not a fan of LOTR but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21464917
> 
> 
> Good thing you live in a house rather than an apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep bass is one thing; deep and clean is another. I'd say you have both. VERY good.



I'm having a lot of fun with the 3 ULS-15s Charles.


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21467178
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, not a fan of LOTR but thanks for the suggestion.



I watched some scenes from RotK last night on the new RS-55. I've LOVED this LotR series of movies for a long time. The way these scenes looked and sounded on my current system made the entire experience new again.

















I can't imagine why you're not a fan of this trilogy, but I can highly recommend it... from an LFE perspective, from a picture quality perspective, from a cinematography perspective, from a surround sound perspective, from a story-telling perspective, from a good-against-evil perspective... from every aspect I can think of perspective. This is movie making at it's finest. IMO.


My $0.02.


Craig


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john* /forum/post/21467401
> 
> 
> I watched some scenes from RotK last night on the new RS-55. I've LOVED this LotR series of movies for a long time. The way these scenes looked and sounded on my current system made the entire experience new again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why you're not a fan of this trilogy, but I can highly recommend it... from an LFE perspective, from a picture quality perspective, from a cinematography perspective, from a surround sound perspective, from a story-telling perspective, from a good-against-evil perspective... from every aspect I can think of perspective. This is movie making at it's finest. IMO.
> 
> 
> My $0.02.
> 
> 
> Craig



I hear you Craig but I just did not get into the movies. I read the books when I was younger and I did not get into them either. But I would love to see what those movies look like on your new PJ. I am so glad you are enjoying the new PJ. I so wish my old display could have hanged on a little longer so I too could have bought a new 4K display.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21467459
> 
> 
> I read the books when I was younger and I did not get into them either.



Honestly the books were so boring it could poison anyone's mind about the movies as well (i'm not saying that's the case here...no one could convince me Titanic wasn't a bore fest). After reading the fifth useless song in the first quarter of "The Fellowship.." I threw out the rest of the series.


Can't remember the last time I read a book recreationally... I've gotten so lazy I find it more satisfying to use someone else's imagination than my own. Thank you Home Theater!


----------



## ddgtr

LOL, I love the Lotr movies, and I'm totally nuts about the book. But I can definitely understand why some people do not care for them.


HTG, I must turn to you again for some advice. My room is about 3000 cubic feet. I definitely want to get 2 subs because of the flexibility of getting a flatter response. I have decided on the Rythmik. Would a couple of 12" be enough for the room, or one 12" and one 15, or two 15"s? I'm probably going to post this on the Rythmik thread as well just to see what those guys think, but I do value your input.


Thanks!!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21492708
> 
> 
> LOL, I love the Lotr movies, and I'm totally nuts about the book. But I can definitely understand why some people do not care for them.
> 
> 
> HTG, I must turn to you again for some advice. My room is about 3000 cubic feet. I definitely want to get 2 subs because of the flexibility of getting a flatter response. I have decided on the Rythmik. Would a couple of 12" be enough for the room, or one 12" and one 15, or two 15"s? I'm probably going to post this on the Rythmik thread as well just to see what those guys think, but I do value your input.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Hey Dan. We watched the LOTR movies when they first came out. I watched them and thought, OK I've seen them once, and that was that. Then my wife bought the series on DVD so she could watch them again and to this day the shrink wrap is still on the discs.


This is a dual purpose room right? Music and Movies? If so you are going to get the same response from me as the other subwoofer fanatics. You can never have too much sub. If you buy the dual 12" subs *they will be enough to fill* in the low end of your very fine speakers. So musically they will be sufficient. Then 5 months down the road you will start thinking "maybe I should have went with the 15" instead." You always will crave more.


I presume you will be going the sealed route right?


If it were me, knowing what I know, I would opt to start out with the Dual 15 inchers. They are just as musically adept as 12" subs + they have the ability to dig deeper then 12" and they will have an easier time pressurizing your good size room. Even if the subs are _slightly_ over specified for YOUR room, they can always be turned down easier then turning up the 12" subs. If the 12" are pushed to hard they may run out of headroom and then they will lack the ability to handle the dynamic swings in the content.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften* /forum/post/21483229
> 
> 
> Honestly the books were so boring it could poison anyone's mind about the movies as well (i'm not saying that's the case here...no one could convince me Titanic wasn't a bore fest). After reading the fifth useless song in the first quarter of "The Fellowship.." I threw out the rest of the series.
> 
> 
> Can't remember the last time I read a book recreationally... I've gotten so lazy I find it more satisfying to use someone else's imagination than my own. Thank you Home Theater!



I might not read books anymore but I can not seem to put down all of those fine HT Mags I subscribe to and the equipment porn pix amongst the articles.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21493323
> 
> 
> You can never have too much sub. If you buy the dual 12" subs *they will be enough to fill* in the low end of your very fine speakers. So musically they will be sufficient. Then 5 months down the road you will start thinking "maybe I should have went with the 15" instead." You always will crave more.



You know? Funny you should say that, I was just thinking I should get one more Empire to round out my system. I don't want four or eight, two will do just fine.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC* /forum/post/21493483
> 
> 
> You know? Funny you should say that, I was just thinking I should get one more Empire to round out my system. *I don't want* four or eight, two will do just fine.



So you think?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21493323
> 
> 
> Hey Dan. We watched the LOTR movies when they first came out. I watched them and thought, OK I've seen them once, and that was that. Then my wife bought the series on DVD so she could watch them again and to this day the shrink wrap is still on the discs.
> 
> 
> This is a dual purpose room right? Music and Movies? If so you are going to get the same response from me as the other subwoofer fanatics. You can never have too much sub. If you buy the dual 12" subs *they will be enough to fill* in the low end of your very fine speakers. So musically they will be sufficient. Then 5 months down the road you will start thinking "maybe I should have went with the 15" instead." You always will crave more.
> 
> 
> I presume you will be going the sealed route right?
> 
> 
> If it were me, knowing what I know, I would opt to start out with the Dual 15 inchers. They are just as musically adept as 12" subs + they have the ability to dig deeper then 12" and they will have an easier time pressurizing your good size room. Even if the subs are _slightly_ over specified for YOUR room, they can always be turned down easier then turning up the 12" subs. If the 12" are pushed to hard they may run out of headroom and then they will lack the ability to handle the dynamic swings in the content.



Yes, I will be getting the sealed version. They are all out of the ones with XLR connectors, I think it might be April or so until they're available again.


Thanks so much for the detailed response, it totally makes sense. It is decided then, the brothership has spoken: I will be getting two 15".


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21493907
> 
> 
> Yes, I will be getting the sealed version. They are all out of the ones with XLR connectors, I think it might be April or so until they're available again.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the detailed response, it totally makes sense. It is decided then, the brothership has spoken: I will be getting two 15".



Good choice Dan. I am always here for my amigos. You really do not need to have the XLR connectors. Your overall length will be less then 25 feet no?


----------



## ddgtr

I might need to go longer because of sub positioning before and after measurements. I also need to account for cable management, which usually adds a lot to the cable lengths. Found that out the hard way. Besides, I've had a nasty experience with a hum which only switching to all XLR solved.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21494440
> 
> 
> I might need to go longer because of sub positioning before and after measurements. I also need to account for cable management, which usually adds a lot to the cable lengths. Found that out the hard way. Besides, I've had a nasty experience with a hum which only switching to all XLR solved.



Ok then, I will look forward to hearing your impressions once the new additions show up. Talk about new beginnings in the spring. This should be fun.


----------



## Miketr75

Congrat on your new TV, awesome...


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miketr75* /forum/post/21666672
> 
> 
> Congrat on your new TV, awesome...



Thank you Mike.







I'm really enjoying the BIG picture.


----------



## hometheatergeek


It's been so long since I have checked this thread. There has been two new additions to my system since I last posted in Feb.


A pair of 3D glasses that I found for half off











And for my birthday present I upgraded my Center Channel from a RC-52 to the newest RC62 II Reference CC. I am enjoying hearing even more details then from my previous CC. Plus the little extra bass that the larger woofers provide over the 52.


 



I have not used the 3d glasses much since I'm still saving for a player. I'm leaning toward the newest Panasonic DMP-BDT500. I was also thinking about the Oppo 93 but can not justify the added expense since I do not own a single SCAD or DVD-Audio discs. Should I still go with the Oppo?


----------



## Bunga99

Congrats on the new toys!







They look awesome!

















I have the Oppo 93 and love it. I don’t know anything about that Panasonic model you are looking at. I don’t have any SACD or DVD-Audio yet and never previously intended on getting those but the new Triads have changed that I already have my eye on a few that I will get.


Here’s a few things I really like or I think you might like about the Oppo:
Back when I had my Pioneer 51FD bluray player, it was great when it worked but the load times were very slow and it would freeze a lot on certain Netflix BR discs or would not play certain discs. I would then stick these discs in my PS3 and they would play fine. I always thought the PS3 was exceptional at playing the most challenging disc from Netflix. Now when I got my Oppo, I noticed that Very VERY RARE FEW Netflix BR discs that would play in the Oppo but might freeze or skip would not even load in the PS3 so this leads me to believe that as stellar as the error correction my old PS3 fat is/was, the Oppo is even better.

Certain regular DVDS look like Blurays or damn near like a Bluray when upconverted via the Oppo. It’s a fantastic Bluray player and DVD player. I felt that the PS3 did somethings better than the Pioneer 51fd like load speed and error correction. I also felt that the Pioneer did other things better than the PS3 like picture quality and silent operation. Other than the PS3 having the ability to play games, (IMHO) it and the Pioneer combined does not do anything better than the Oppo 93.

I don’t have 3D but the Oppo has two HDMI outputs so you wont require a 3d cable receiver (if you don’t have one already). You probably already know this but you can hook one HDMI directly to your TV for 3d Video and the other HDMI to your receiver for sound. I’m not sure if that Panasonic has dual HDMI outputs.

It seems (TO ME) that other brands put out new models each year or put out too many models out at once. Then a year or two down the line, they are not up to snuff with their firmware updates as they are concentrating on their newer models. I’ve been very impressed with how quickly Oppo tries to resolve any issues via firmware. It seems that, even with their new and older models, they are always on top of their game testing issues, resolving them, having beta testers re-test it and then releasing the official firmware.
I have called Oppo like 3 times, maybe once or twice before I got the Oppo 93 and once or twice after I got it with some minor technical questions. Someone always picked up the phone and always had a professional, yet knowledgeable, answer. I’m impressed by their phone and online support.


If it was me, I’d get the Oppo 93 and never look back. My Oppo has been flawless and if I had to do it over again, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Wow Claude







you are so thorough with your post. Thanks very much.


The newest Panasonic player, the DMP-BDT500, features a *192kHz / 32bit* audio DAC along with "high-grade audio parts (gold plated terminals, high grade electric capacitor and insulator)" which Panasonic claims leads to faithful audio reproduction. Also new this year is *FLAC* audio support, while hardware features include *two HDMI outputs* and integrated Wi-Fi.


Load times are faster then the PS3 now. I still get firmware updates for my current BD-35 so Panasonic is not like some of the other manufacturers. Why I would still consider the Oppo is the DVD playback. I usually do not double dip so that is a plus in the pro column.


I'm waiting on some more posts in the Official BDT500 before making a final decision. PPl are now just receiving the newest model so I have subscribed to that thread today.


On a side note I'm glad you are really having a fun time with your system. I still remember when we first talked on the phone and I think I might be responsible for sending you over the edge regarding this hobby.

















BTW I had a GTG with Spurrier Sucks (you can see his thread lower on the front page) last weekend. He seem to have a lot of fun. I did a 5 hour demo for him. We have plans for me to pay him a visit to see if I can work my magic on his system.


----------



## Bunga99

LOL! Yes, You, MikeDuke, CraigJohn, Mankite and a few others, whether you guys know it or not, have made my wallet much lighter but I'm still much happier for it.

















Man, I still remember part of our conversation. You were telling me how you would listen to music on Sunday mornings while reading the news and cruise AVS. I remember this cuz, now with my new set up, I've been doing that a lot lately (listening to music while browsing here....doing it right now actually). I would have never thought I would be this much back into music. Actually, I'm about to pull the trigger on my first SACD today.










That Panasonic sounds promising! Probably a smart idea to see what others have to say about it before pulling the trigger.


Good luck!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/22067860
> 
> 
> LOL! Yes, You, MikeDuke, CraigJohn, Mankite and a few others, whether you guys know it or not, have made my wallet much lighter but I'm still much happier for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I still remember part of our conversation. You were telling me how you would listen to music on Sunday mornings while reading the news and cruise AVS. I remember this cuz, now with my new set up, I've been doing that a lot lately (listening to music while browsing here....doing it right now actually). I would have never thought I would be this much back into music. Actually, I'm about to pull the trigger on my first SACD today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Panasonic sounds promising! Probably a smart idea to see what others have to say about it before pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Which SACD are you contemplating? When you get to the level of having a system that does both HT and Music equally well you will find yourself listening more to the music. It is such a powerful medium. I don't get goosebumps from a kick ass movie.


----------



## prepress

I can't speak to the Panasonic, but I think having the OPPO 93 would be great. It's going to sound very good with CDs (the 95 will be even better, but it's more money) and will do an excellent job with DVD upconversion (my main consideration in choosing a player; that and sound quality). As Bunga says, customer service is very good. OPPO was very helpful with me during some issues with my 83.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/22068003
> 
> 
> I can't speak to the Panasonic, but I think having the OPPO 93 would be great. It's going to sound very good with CDs (the 95 will be even better, but it's more money) and will do an excellent job with DVD upconversion (my main consideration in choosing a player; that and sound quality). As Bunga says, customer service is very good. OPPO was very helpful with me during some issues with my 83.



Hi Prepress, thanks for adding you prospective on my dilemma. I was just wondering if Oppo has something new up their sleeve. The 93 is 2 years old now?


----------



## Bunga99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/22067908
> 
> 
> Which SACD are you contemplating? When you get to the level of having a system that does both HT and Music equally well you will find yourself listening more to the music. It is such a powerful medium. I don't get goosebumps from a kick ass movie.



I am gonna get Eric Clapton's Slowhand and then go from there. I went out again today and bought another half dozen regular cds. I gone from 99%HT to like 65/35 now


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99* /forum/post/22068168
> 
> 
> I am gonna get Eric Clapton's Slowhand and then go from there. I went out again today and bought another half dozen regular cds. I gone from 99%HT to like 65/35 now


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/22068034
> 
> 
> Hi Prepress, thanks for adding you prospective on my dilemma. I was just wondering if Oppo has something new up their sleeve. The 93 is 2 years old now?



I think they're still basking in the glow of the response to the 95. The 93 has the same video processor, but the 95 has upgraded audio performance and perhaps a few more features. In fact, OPPO describes the 93 as a networking player and the 95 as an audiophile one on their website, perhaps indicative of the emphasis with each. A closer look would be in order. But if the 93 represents your budget, it'd be hard to go wrong with it.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Greetings HTG! As an owner of both the BDP 93 AND the 95, I can definitely attest to the audio superiority of the 95. The HDMI outputs between the two players offer identical Audio and Picture quality; however, if you use the multi-channel analog outputs or (for two channel), the XLR outputs, you'll come out a winner!


Signals are sent to outputs at all times, so I simply hooked up the HDMI for movie audio, and have the stereo XLR outputs connected to the processor as well, and either one I select will play. Thus, you an get the A/V experience of the 93, with the stellar Audio experiene of the 95 with a simple input change on your processor.


It's well-worth the money. That being said, you could have just the 93 and still come out ahead of most players. Oppo exceeds the hype!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/22070723
> 
> 
> Greetings HTG! As an owner of both the BDP 93 AND the 95, I can definitely attest to the audio superiority of the 95. The HDMI outputs between the two players offer identical Audio and Picture quality; however, if you use the multi-channel analog outputs or (for two channel), the XLR outputs, you'll come out a winner!
> 
> 
> Signals are sent to outputs at all times, so I simply hooked up the HDMI for movie audio, and have the stereo XLR outputs connected to the processor as well, and either one I select will play. Thus, you an get the A/V experience of the 93, with the stellar Audio experiene of the 95 with a simple input change on your processor.
> 
> 
> It's well-worth the money. That being said, you could have just the 93 and still come out ahead of most players. Oppo exceeds the hype!



Happy Memorial Day BB,


Thank you for you honest assesment. The 95 would not be on my radar right now. While I have a great sounding system I would not consider it an Audiophile grade system.







I also do not have XLR inputs on my Yamaha AVR.
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Waiting for the reponse... from Wabo... any minute now... about me being unbalanced.


----------



## Waboman

Yeah, you're a little off balance, HTG. But I'll catch ya.


----------



## vivatech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/16433507



HTG,


What is the purpose of the tapestry behind your TV?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vivatech* /forum/post/22073502
> 
> 
> HTG,
> 
> 
> What is the purpose of the tapestry behind your TV?



My wife makes quilts.











Here is a home theater themed one she made that's on another wall in my room.











And here is one she made for a friend of mine over on Blu-Ray.com


----------



## jproy13

^^^^^

wow, that's talent. I can't even begin to describe how not capable I would be of making something like that.


Also, they are the only quilts like this in the world







, that makes it even cooler.


cheers


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/22073694
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> wow, that's talent. I can't even begin to describe how not capable I would be of making something like that.
> 
> 
> Also, they are the only quilts like this in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that makes it even cooler.
> 
> 
> cheers



Thanks JP, She undersold that one. She did it as a favor. My friend had it appraised at a quilt shop after he received it. It was worth 3 times what he paid for it and the quilt shop wanted to buy it. And he said No Dice.


----------



## Franin

Happy fathers day HTG.


Frank


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22142291
> 
> 
> Happy fathers day HTG.
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank, I'm so sorry I have not thanked you earlier. Congrats on ordering the Darblet. I'll be placing my order as soon as they are available.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22256325
> 
> 
> Hi Frank, I'm so sorry I have not thanked you earlier. Congrats on ordering the Darblet. I'll be placing my order as soon as they are available.



That's ok Al. I was waiting for you to pop in and say hello










Thanks to waboman who gave me the extra push ( I was going to wait ) I decided to order one. The price is quiet cheap.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22256536
> 
> 
> That's ok Al. I was waiting for you to pop in and say hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to waboman who gave me the extra push ( I was going to wait ) I decided to order one. The price is quiet cheap.



I'm glad I could help, Franin. I like to share the love. Now we just need HTG to quit stalling and get one.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22256623
> 
> 
> I'm glad I could help, Franin. I like to share the love. Now we just need HTG to quit stalling and get one.



Exactly


----------



## hometheatergeek

Darn man talk about your peer pressure.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22256813
> 
> 
> Darn man talk about your peer pressure.



No peer pressure mate


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22256813
> 
> 
> Darn man talk about your peer pressure.



We have nothing but your best interest in mind.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22256893
> 
> 
> No peer pressure mate



Maybe just a little.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Well thanks for pushing me to get one. I now can not watch regular images on my screen unless they have been Darbeeized.


----------



## Franin

Congrats Al on your purchase.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks Frank. It really is a fun device. When you get the chance you need to watch Ironman 1. I just watch a liitle of it on regular cable yesterday afternoon and it should look great on BD.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22302932
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. It really is a fun device. When you get the chance you need to watch Ironman 1. I just watch a liitle of it on regular cable yesterday afternoon and it should look great on BD.



Watched Ironman the other night looked good. Im at 45%. What are you at? I watched Tintin and that was very nice.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I'm at HD 60%. I think my LED LCD can handle a slightly higher setting. This is in Movie mode on the Sharp. I have 5 other mode settings but rarely use them. I thought the NASCAR race yesterday look relly cool and the Darblet did not seem tripped up by the fast action motion of a race. Can't wait to watch some football this evening.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22303015
> 
> 
> I'm at HD 60%. I think my LED LCD can handle a slightly higher setting. This is in Movie mode on the Sharp. I have 5 other mode settings but rarely use them. I thought the NASCAR race yesterday look relly cool and the Darblet did not seem tripped up by the fast action motion of a race. Can't wait to watch some football this evening.



Well I now have had the Darbeevision Darblet going on 2 months. Still no issues with the device. In fact football has never look so good cause since using the Darblet the Atlanta Falcons are still undefeated and that has never happen in franchise history.


----------



## Bunga99

LOL!







Good stuff Al!


That’s one of the things anyone can really appreciate about this hobby. You can purchase something, love it and then forget that you are using it as you get accustomed the quality but then every now and again, it just starts to amaze you all over again - Priceless










Did you ever try the Darbee on your smaller display?

If so, did you notice an improvement?


----------



## ddgtr

Hi Al,


Do you have the Darblet hooked through your AV receiver? I've heard some say there might be some hiccups with that.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22548122
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff Al!
> 
> That’s one of the things anyone can really appreciate about this hobby. You can purchase something, love it and then forget that you are using it as you get accustomed the quality but then every now and again, it just starts to amaze you all over again - Priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever try the Darbee on your smaller display?
> 
> If so, did you notice an improvement?



Hey my brutha from the deep deep south...Never did bother testing the Darblet on the 32" Sony display in the master bedroom. I hardly ever watch TV in there anymore so I saw no point in the experiment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/330#post_22552532
> 
> 
> Hi Al,
> 
> Do you have the Darblet hooked through your AV receiver? I've heard some say there might be some hiccups with that.



Yes Dan the darblet is after the AVR and before the Sharp 70" Not a single problem. Well ok one...on first startup of my TV when using the moto DVR I get one single flash of magenta. Then no other problems including switching between resolutions. So are you still considering one for the DDGTR cave?


----------



## Franin

Hey HTG its been awhile since I've talked to you, how have you been ?


----------



## ddgtr

Yes, I've been contemplating getting one... As we don't watch almost any tv, mostly blurays, do you thing it could still improve the picture I'm getting from my Pio setup as far as bluray content goes?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hard to say Dan. I was the only one on bluray.com that kept the Darblet. I really like what it does on both cable TV and Bluray movies. The only sure way to see if you like the improvement on your system is to order one. It would only cost 10 bucks to mail it back vis USPS.


----------



## pcweber111

Al, just wanted to say Happy Holidays and a Merry Christmas. I hope you're taking the time to enjoy what's really important. All the best luck to you in this next year and tell your wife we want to see more quilts!


----------



## ohyeah32

Merry Christmas Al!


----------



## Franin

Hey Al hope you had a lovely Christmas mate


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_22741405
> 
> 
> Al, just wanted to say Happy Holidays and a Merry Christmas. I hope you're taking the time to enjoy what's really important. All the best luck to you in this next year and tell your wife we want to see more quilts!




Hello buddy, Thanks for the well wishes. We had a great quiet day at home. I will forward that request to Mrs. HTG.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_22742395
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Al!



Thanks Seth. Hope you have a great and prosperous 2013. BTW you should posts some pics of the remodeling that you have finished for the rest of the guys to see here on AVS. Your place is so high style magazine worthy now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_22744468
> 
> 
> Hey Al hope you had a lovely Christmas mate



Good day to you mate. Thanks for stopping in and may you too have a great and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_22758575
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to you mate. Thanks for stopping in and may you too have a great and prosperous New Year.



You too


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year Al!









 http://www.satisfaction.com/codes/


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_22758575
> 
> 
> Thanks Seth. Hope you have a great and prosperous 2013. BTW you should posts some pics of the remodeling that you have finished for the rest of the guys to see here on AVS. Your place is so high style magazine worthy now.



Thanks Al.







I hope your 2013 is a great one as well!


Thanks for the kind words bud.







I went ahead and posted some of the pics of the renovation on my thread. Once everything is fully completed I'll share some updated pics.


----------



## jnnt29

Happy New Year! JT


----------



## Bunga99

Happy New Year Al! All the very best to you and your family for 2013!


----------



## pcweber111

I'll, uh, second what Seth posted lol. Happy New Years Al!


----------



## ddgtr

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## prepress

A check-in to say hello and see what's up, HTG. Anything new and interesting for you?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Wow I need to check my thread more often. Sorry Charles for not responding earlier. I hope you are well and enjoying life to it's fullest. BTW I do have some new upgrades to reveal here soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Uh oh...when HTG upgrades his gear, we see things like massive 70" flat screens and maximum subwoofage. I'm looking forward to seeing what's next!


----------



## Spurrier Sucks

Where are the pics of the new toys?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23249820
> 
> 
> Uh oh...when HTG upgrades his gear, we see things like massive 70" flat screens and maximum subwoofage. I'm looking forward to seeing what's next!



Hey bud, I do tend to go overboard, but not on the same level as you.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spurrier Sucks*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23250500
> 
> 
> Where are the pics of the new toys?



Will post all three upgrades pics next weekend.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Well I have a couple minutes here. This is the first upgrade. I wanted to get the 95lb 70" sharp off and on of my credenza so the credenza would be easier to move without the weight of the Sharp. However after I did a test lift with my wife she is unable to lift and more importantly move the display so I found a great Sanus articulating wall mount at a reasonable price. Here are some pics of me installing it Saturday afternoon.

 
 
 
 
 

Link to the SANUS VuePoint F180 that I bought.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Nice....looks that monster tv of yours required nothing less than the forks from a forklift, turned sideways with a cross-bar to sustain it







. Lol..all kidding aside though, that's a great piece and wall-mounting always improves aesthetics. Congrats!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23261251
> 
> 
> Nice....looks that monster tv of yours required nothing less than the forks from a forklift, turned sideways with a cross-bar to sustain it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lol..all kidding aside though, that's a great piece and wall-mounting always improves aesthetics. Congrats!



Yes it tis a heavy beast for a LED LCD display. Right at 94 lbs. without stand. Thanks for looking. Now go make room for those new Seaton's you are getting.


----------



## jnnt29

Looks great Al, now you have more room on top of the credenza for another upgrade. LOL! JT


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23258054
> 
> 
> Well I have a couple minutes here. This is the first upgrade. I wanted to get the 95lb 70" sharp off and on of my credenza so the credenza would be easier to move without the weight of the Sharp. However after I did a test lift with my wife she is unable to lift and more importantly move the display so I found a great Sanus articulating wall mount at a reasonable price. Here are some pics of me installing it Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Link to the SANUS VuePoint F180 that I bought.



So who helped you move the TV, finally?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23263664
> 
> 
> So who helped you move the TV, finally?



Found a neighbor who was kind enough to help, I just had to wait for awhile. See that's the reason I wanted to mount it. Now when I get the time to install some more upgrades Saturday morning I won't have to wait on someone. How you been Charles? I know I don't come around that often any more so I'm sort of out of the loop on how everyone is doing.


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23254542
> 
> 
> 
> Will post all three upgrades pics next weekend.



Did you buy more subwoofers?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23266652
> 
> 
> Did you buy more subwoofers?



How you doin' CC? No I did not go with more subs. How you enjoying the VTF15? Is it still rocking your world?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23263784
> 
> 
> Found a neighbor who was kind enough to help, I just had to wait for awhile. See that's the reason I wanted to mount it. Now when I get the time to install some more upgrades Saturday morning I won't have to wait on someone. How you been Charles? I know I don't come around that often any more so I'm sort of out of the loop on how everyone is doing.



Tired as usual. I am preparing to have some aftermarket tubes installed in the preamp I bought recently, which will (I trust) improve the sound. I've let my place get away from me again, clutter-wise. time to clean up!


----------



## coolcat4843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23268604
> 
> 
> How you enjoying the VTF15? Is it still rocking your world?



How you enjoying that 120" screen? Is it still rocking your world?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolcat4843*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23277427
> 
> 
> How you enjoying that 120" screen? Is it still rocking your world?



Oops I must have had you confused with someone else.







Maybe if I took the time to read your signature I would not have posted that. I put in a 17 hour day yesterday at work and I'm now a little behing schedule installing the new upgrades for the HT. Stay tune for pics of my progress this weekend. I will be installing a Denon 4311CI and the Oppo 103 during the day today and probably calibrating the system tomorrow morning.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/300#post_21493483
> 
> 
> 
> You know? Funny you should say that, I was just thinking I should get one more Empire to round out my system. I don't want four or eight, two will do just fine.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/300#post_21493519
> 
> 
> 
> So you think?



Confession time............I did acquire a second Empire just a couple of months after my post. The bass improvement was so evident of a smoother bass response that......yes, I WANT two more


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/360#post_23280683
> 
> 
> 
> Confession time............I did acquire a second Empire just a couple of months after my post. The bass improvement was so evident of a smoother bass response that......yes, I WANT two more



Bass is very addicting sir so no need to confess.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey Guys,


If you want to see the progression of pics and posts of my recent upgrade you can get the advance viewing by going here and start reading from post 15406. There is a lot of banter that goes on over there but just skip over those posts. Sometime this week I will move some of the posts over here.


----------



## Bunga99

Hey Al,


Very Nice upgrades!!!







Congrats!


Did you ever get Audyssey XT32 up and running to your liking? In our previous conversations, I remember you telling me how many countless hours you spent on configurations, tweaks and experimentation you have tried to get your system sounding the way you preferred it. I was just curious if you think XT32 improved on that. Have you tried playing with the ULS Trim after XT32? (like set the ULS Trim at 50hz-ish, then run XT32 and then move the ULS trim to 16hz after XT32)


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23351790
> 
> 
> Hey Al,
> 
> 
> Very Nice upgrades!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Did you ever get Audyssey XT32 up and running to your liking? In our previous conversations, I remember you telling me how many countless hours you spent on configurations, tweaks and experimentation you have tried to get your system sounding the way you preferred it. I was just curious if you think XT32 improved on that. Have you tried playing with the ULS Trim after XT32? (like set the ULS Trim at 50hz-ish, then run XT32 and then move the ULS trim to 16hz after XT32)



Hello Claude, I have now ran three Audyssey runs and the last one is sounding pretty darn good. The last run I left the ULF trim at 16hz prior to running XT32 and it seems that the XT32 does a much better job handling the bass response than the previous versions of Audyssey. I watch the class room scene in the movie Dredd (are you familiar with this scene?) first on my Yamaha setup and now the Denon setup. That scene goes all the way down to, I'm guessing between 16-10Hz, and it seems like I have twice the output than what I had before. It is as if I doubled the amount of subwoofers in my room. So you could say I am very pleased.







I plan on taking a week off sometime in June and might try a few more stabs at Audyssey runs to see if I can squeeze any more performance from this very nice AVR. I have already sold the Yamaha and Panasonic BD-35 player and was able to get decent used prices for them.


----------



## Bunga99

Thats Awesome Al!

















I have Dredd in our Netflix queue so I'll get to check it out eventually.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23352133
> 
> 
> Thats Awesome Al!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dredd in our Netflix queue so I'll get to check it out eventually.



It is a really stupid comic book movie but I think you should go pick it up today.







The AQ is fantastic. BTW look at my post on the bluray review that Ralph Potts did.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Dredd is indeed a surprisingly awesome audio experience. The scenes with the uber-slow motion were also quite mezmerizing. The storyline won't (didn't) win any Oscars, but the movie has more than one moment that will have you grinning.


----------



## Brown Eye

How goes the obsession? Buy that 14th sub yet?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brown Eye*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23405085
> 
> 
> How goes the obsession? Buy that 14th sub yet?



Ha Ha buddy, still only sporting a quad system.


----------



## jnnt29

Al I just saw you upgrades with the Oppo and the Denon 4311. Got to like the Denon! Are you hearing a difference with the new AVR? Has it changed the sound of your Klipsch? JT


----------



## hometheatergeek


Updated equipment list and pics on my first page.


----------



## jnnt29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23458597
> 
> 
> Updated equipment list and pics on my fist page.



Al the pictures look great. How is the 4311 working out?


----------



## hometheatergeek


Thanks buddy. I like it. I think the best part is the SubEQ HT feature. It has bought my four subs to another level. however it seems to have a problem changing inputs on it's own, once a day, after it has been on for longer than 4 hours. I recently bought a coolerguys fan unit with two 120mm fans to keep it cooler inside the credenza, which is one reason why it might be doing it, but if it continues, I might have to send it in for repair and get the HDMI board swapped out. At least that's what the guys are saying on the owner's thread.


----------



## jnnt29

I know on my 4310 that the network card causes a lot of issues so I just replaced it myself and it has been running strong for nearly two years now. Have you upgraded your center from the RR52 to the RC62 and is the a big difference in the over all tone? I have the RC42 and though adaquit I think the larger center will be better. That will have to wait for a while though.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I bought the 62 last year for my birthday. The 62 has the larger woofers so it keeps up better with the rest of the system. Dialogue is better too.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23459111
> 
> 
> I know on my 4310 that the network card causes a lot of issues so I just replaced it myself and it has been running strong for nearly two years now. Have you upgraded your center from the RR52 to the RC62 and is the a big difference in the over all tone? I have the RC42 and though adaquit I think the larger center will be better. That will have to wait for a while though.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23459015
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. I like it. I think the best part is the SubEQ HT feature. It has bought my four subs to another level. however it seems to have a problem changing inputs on it's own, once a day, after it has been on for longer than 4 hours. I recently bought a coolerguys fan unit with two 120mm fans to keep it cooler inside the credenza, which is one reason why it might be doing it, but if it continues, I might have to send it in for repair and get the HDMI board swapped out. At least that's what the guys are saying on the owner's thread.


Hey there HTG, are you still experiencing the input issue?  I experienced the exact same issue when I was using my 4310--an HDMI replacement board did the trick.  I know you have the 4311, not the 4310, but it could be the same issue if the coolerguys fan hasn't done the trick.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23547798
> 
> 
> Hey there HTG, are you still experiencing the input issue?  I experienced the exact same issue when I was using my 4310--an HDMI replacement board did the trick.  I know you have the 4311, not the 4310, but it could be the same issue if the coolerguys fan hasn't done the trick.


Hello Matt,. The fan is working like a charm. It has been three weeks now and no spontaneous changing of the inputs. I have the fan unit laying on top of and on the back half of the AVR with the fans blowing into the unit. I get the most use out of my system on the weekends when the system is on for 5 hours or more and she seems to be stable right now. It's a shame that I had to spend $70 to keep the 4311ci cool but there was no way I was going to have the unit sit on top of the credenza instead of inside it. The WAF would not be pleased if I had to do that.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23459015
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. I like it. I think the best part is the SubEQ HT feature. It has bought my four subs to another level.



I agree awesome feature


----------



## JackOften

GAH.


Now what am I supposed to do? Plunk down $1200 to keep up with Al again? CMON MAN. I'M UNDEREMPLOYED. Seriously, Nice pickup on the 4311... was torn between the RX-3000 and the 4311 a couple of years ago, but I said "WWAD"?


Al, what's your take on the Yamaha presence vs. the Denon's height speaker implementation?


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23631993
> 
> 
> GAH.
> 
> 
> Now what am I supposed to do? Plunk down $1200 to keep up with Al again? CMON MAN. I'M UNDEREMPLOYED. Seriously, Nice pickup on the 4311... was torn between the RX-3000 and the 4311 a couple of years ago, but I said "WWAD"?
> 
> 
> Al, what's your take on the Yamaha presence vs. the Denon's height speaker implementation?


Hey buddy long time no talk. I should call you sometime soon. You should have went with the 4311.







 No really either one was a good pick. I just wanted to see what the hub bub was about on the SubEQ HT feature and I must say it does a much better job on the subwoofers. On the presence vs height channel 100% the same sound on both. I only used it rarely on the Yamaha and I rarely use it on the Denon. I am not happy to read you are still underemployed. Maybe you should have more kids then you would have more work.







 Kidding aside I hope something will come along your way soon.


----------



## JackOften




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_23632339
> 
> 
> Hey buddy long time no talk. I should call you sometime soon. You should have went with the 4311.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really either one was a good pick. I just wanted to see what the hub bub was about on the SubEQ HT feature and I must say it does a much better job on the subwoofers. On the presence vs height channel 100% the same sound on both. I only used it rarely on the Yamaha and I rarely use it on the Denon. I am not happy to read you are still underemployed. Maybe you should have more kids then you would have more work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside I hope something will come along your way soon.



I'm good financially... Wife has made up my income loss and then some. Retired at 40.


Thanks for the height speaker input. I really enjoy the sound that the presence speakers bring to the table.... people report that the top speakers are rarely used, but i'm using the same speakers (type, not literally) for top/presence and I hear them all movie, especially with music backgrounds.


Got Hellboy 2 laying around? Gave me serious problems with my ULS's and Audessey (only xt though).


Nice that you're still updating your threads and A/V equipment HTG!


----------



## hometheatergeek


Yes I do own Hellboy II however I have not watched it with the new Denon so I'll have to check it out this weekend. But first I'm hoping to be able to rent GI Joe and Olympus has Fallen from Redbox.. One of the movies that had me concern just from the sheer output of the subs after getting the Denon was the scene with the oversized Lycan in Underground Awakening. I thought my house was going to fall apart.


----------



## JackOften

(2 weeks later)


The sword fight scene with grandpa on the throne gave me fits with Audessey. Just curious to see if you have any issues.


I'm getting the itch again. Jettison the Rx-3000 and pick up a 4311 for better bass response... or ditch my sealed 12" (x2) and land an MBM. Your hellboy results my help me out, I couldn't control the bottoming out on that scene with the ULS's in conjunction with a MultXT unit.


Thanks Al


----------



## JackOften

*Ignore that*


I'm just going to get a miniDSP and try to figure that out with my subs, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## hometheatergeek


^^ sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I tried to call you on the way home from work last night but I got voice mail instead and did not bother leaving a message. I have not tried to replay Hellboy 2 yet. Can you tell me which scene you are refering to?


----------



## JackOften

Ordered up the 2x4 miniDSP. Going to take me a while to get it integrated.


Oh yea, FIND A NEIGHBORHOOD KID.haha.


----------



## hometheatergeek


Well hello Guys and Gals. I know I don't post much here anymore but I just thought I would share the newest update to my system. I recently found out that GIK Acoustics is just down the road a bit from where I worked. So I went for a visit and talked with Glenn Kuras the president of the company and I bought some 244 Bass panels from his company. Two regular sized 24" X 48" and one custom 12" x 64" 244 Bass trap. They are very well made and easy to hang just like a picture. This is what they look like installed.


----------



## jnnt29

Al they look great. Have you noticed a difference in the sound in the room since putting up? Merry Christmas, JT


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_24105143
> 
> 
> Al they look great. Have you noticed a difference in the sound in the room since putting up? Merry Christmas, JT


I have noticed a difference and not what I expected. The bass seemed to have gotten a little bloated. This was while watching Elysium yesterday afternoon. I think some of that was the recording because I went back to some other familiar scenes and songs and the bass was still accurate but slightly off some. I hope to get a chance to re-run Audyssey but we are forecasted for some T-storms today so I might put it off for another day.


----------



## JackOften

They look nice anyways!


----------



## ejusted

Looking good Al!!!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackOften*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/390#post_24106131
> 
> 
> They look nice anyways!


I gave you a thumbsup for the nice words.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24106365
> 
> 
> Looking good Al!!!


Thanks EJ. Gave you a thumbsup too.


----------



## hometheatergeek


All righty then. It did take a new run of Audyssey to bring the sound under control. In fact this is now the best sounding soundstage I have ever achieved. Watching Oblivion last night the speakers seemed to disappear and the sound was emanating from all over the room and not just from the speakers. I also downloaded a few free DSD files from the Oppo site and the wife thought the speakers sounded like they were some of the high end speakers we have heard in the past when we were window shopping at local Hi-Fi stores.


----------



## jnnt29

Al that sounds like a major improvement without buying new equipment. Looks like Santa came early to your house with an open sound stage! Enjoy.









JT


----------



## craig john




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24112873
> 
> 
> All righty then. It did take a new run of Audyssey to bring the sound under control. In fact this is now the best sounding soundstage I have ever achieved. Watching Oblivion last night the speakers seemed to disappear and the sound was emanating from all over the room and not just from the speakers. I also downloaded a few free DSD files from the Oppo site and the wife thought the speakers sounded like they were some of the high end speakers we have heard in the past when we were window shopping at local Hi-Fi stores.


High-end speakers? Klipsch Forte's? Yup! I loved mine. In fact, I get to visit them this weekend. We're going to my son's place in Phoenix for the holidays and he has them in his system.


Happy Holidays, Al!


Craig


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24113258
> 
> 
> Al that sounds like a major improvement without buying new equipment. Looks like Santa came early to your house with an open sound stage! Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT


Well I did buy equipment this year JT. The Denon and the Oppo. The panels became a necessity when we took down my wife's quilt and mounted the 70" on the wall.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craig john*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24113991
> 
> 
> 
> High-end speakers? Klipsch Forte's? Yup! I loved mine. In fact, I get to visit them this weekend. We're going to my son's place in Phoenix for the holidays and he has them in his system.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays, Al!
> 
> 
> Craig


You are too kind Craig. Just remember to hug your son and his family first before you go and hug your Klipsch speakers.







 I hope you also have a joyous time this holiday season.


----------



## jnnt29

Your


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24114043
> 
> 
> Well I did buy equipment this year JT. The Denon and the Oppo. The panels became a necessity when we took down my wife's quilt and mounted the 70" on the wall.


your wife's quilt are beuatiful. She is very talented.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24114771
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> your wife's quilt are beuatiful. She is very talented.


I will let her know your compliment.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Merry Christmas brother!!


----------



## Bunga99

Nice Job on the GIK panels, Al. They look great!







I'm glad to hear you were able to sort everything out by re-running Audyssey XT32. In the past, I did experiments with moving panels around in my room and can’t believe how much they can impact the sound and not always in a good way. In my odd shaped little room, sometimes moving a panel or taking one away from the back wall will cause the bass to slightly pull or tilt towards the right of the room – weird but fun to experiment with.


Happy Holidays and hope you had a Merry Christmas!


Claude


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunga99*  /t/1146032/hometheatergeeks-obsession/420#post_24119855
> 
> 
> Nice Job on the GIK panels, Al. They look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear you were able to sort everything out by re-running Audyssey XT32. In the past, I did experiments with moving panels around in my room and can’t believe how much they can impact the sound and not always in a good way. In my odd shaped little room, sometimes moving a panel or taking one away from the back wall will cause the bass to slightly pull or tilt towards the right of the room – weird but fun to experiment with.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays and hope you had a Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Claude


Thank you sir, They really do look good in the room. The wife made the comment that they make the room look bigger. I could see that happening when you move your panels around but I know you would never get rid of them. I hope you and your lovely wife also had a great Christmas and hopefully a great 2014.


----------



## Deckard97

Fabulous SYSTEM AL! Great to see you on here bro. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## hometheatergeek

We did some remodeling this last Christmas vacation and I had new carpet installed in my HT room. I have updated the first post with a picture of my room with the new carpet. We also did all of the other floors on the main floor of the house and install new granite tops in the kitchen. So I guess there will be very little new HT gear this year.


----------



## prepress

hometheatergeek said:


> We did some remodeling this last Christmas vacation and I had new carpet installed in my HT room. I have updated the first post with a picture of my room with the new carpet. We also did all of the other floors on the main floor of the house and install new granite tops in the kitchen. So I guess there will be very little new HT gear this year.


Nothing wrong with that. I'd say don't get so busy with adding or researching new stuff that you fail to enjoy what you have. I look at my system and realize it's been a while since I was able to simply sit and enjoy a listening or viewing session. Changes in work schedule and other responsibilities are the main cause for that.

You have a good setup. Give yourself time to get used to and appreciate it, then if you see a need down the road and the money's there, go for it if you like. But for now, breathe. Watch. Listen.


----------



## hometheatergeek

prepress said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I'd say don't get so busy with adding or researching new stuff that you fail to enjoy what you have. I look at my system and realize it's been a while since I was able to simply sit and enjoy a listening or viewing session. Changes in work schedule and other responsibilities are the main cause for that.
> 
> You have a good setup. Give yourself time to get used to and appreciate it, then if you see a need down the road and the money's there, go for it if you like. But for now, breathe. Watch. Listen.


 Thanks for dropping in and leaving some good advice *prepress.* Oh and don't get me wrong, my system has never sounded better than it does right now. But I still like to dream.


----------



## Brown Eye

hometheatergeek said:


> Thanks for dropping in and leaving some good advice *prepress.* Oh and don't get me wrong, my system has never sounded better than it does right now. But I still like to dream.


What are you dreaming of getting, Al?


----------



## prepress

hometheatergeek said:


> Thanks for dropping in and leaving some good advice *prepress.* Oh and don't get me wrong, my system has never sounded better than it does right now. But I still like to dream.


I have had two fantasy systems: the _ultimate_ and the _real-world_ one, difference being the real-world version was doable or _just_ within reach. It also included much of my current system.

Do you have anything like that going on?


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hello All,
I know it's been a very long time since I last posted here. My Sharp 75" 3D Aquos display started acting up and the IR sensor stopped responding to remote control commands. I was unable to change volume or get to the menus so my Harmony One activities would no longer work. But I am happy to report I was finally able to upgrade to a 4K display and a 4K player.

I bought the *Sony X800m2 *UHD player during the Labor Day sale and then found the *Sony KD85X85J *at Best Buy and was able to score the 24 months credit card to pay for the display. I need to replace the Denon 4311ci AVR since it will not pass 4K, so I'm currently feeding the Sony with my current 1080p Xfinity DVR and letting the X85J upscale to 4K. It actually does a good job upscaling. When the really high MSRP prices on either the Denon or Marantz come down in price I am currently leaning toward the Marantz SR6015. 










I hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a much better 2022 then we all had in 2021.


----------



## JackOften

hometheatergeek said:


> Hello All,
> I know it's been a very long time since I last posted here. My Sharp 75" 3D Aquos display started acting up and the IR sensor stopped responding to remote control commands. I was unable to change volume or get to the menus so my Harmony One activities would no longer work. But I am happy to report I was finally able to upgrade to a 4K display and a 4K player.
> 
> I bought the *Sony X800m2 *UHD player during the Labor Day sale and then found the *Sony KD85X85J *at Best Buy and was able to score the 24 months credit card to pay for the display. I need to replace the Denon 4311ci AVR since it will not pass 4K, so I'm currently feeding the Sony with my current 1080p Xfinity DVR and letting the X85J upscale to 4K. It actually does a good job upscaling. When the really high MSRP prices on either the Denon or Marantz come down in price I am currently leaning toward the Marantz SR6015.
> 
> View attachment 3212495
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a Merry Christmas and a much better 2022 then we all had in 2021.


Looking good Al! I PM'd you a few months back after you replied to me in a thread. Hope you're doing well!!! If you check out my sig I've pretty much replaced my entire system... Minus the uls-15's. Still ticking after 11 years and I still appreciated your help way back then .


----------



## hometheatergeek

JackOften said:


> Looking good Al! I PM'd you a few months back after you replied to me in a thread. Hope you're doing well!!! If you check out my sig I've pretty much replaced my entire system... Minus the uls-15's. Still ticking after 11 years and I still appreciated your help way back then .


Thanks Buddy and sorry I didn't respond to your PM. I still don't like this new forum format and I didn't know you had left a PM. I did respond now to your PM. How well did the Tonewinner AT-300 integrate your subwoofers? I still need to get one of my ULS-15 repaired.


----------



## prepress

HTG, I upgraded in 2020 also. I have a 65" Sony A9G OLED now, which replaced my Pioneer PRO-111FD. If I had the space I would have kept it. It's still a more than respectable TV, even with today's crop. How are you liking your Sony? Your 85-incer is too big for my space, but it's probably amazing. Movies must be even more fun than before.


----------



## hometheatergeek

prepress said:


> HTG, I upgraded in 2020 also. I have a 65" Sony A9G OLED now, which replaced my Pioneer PRO-111FD. If I had the space I would have kept it. It's still a more than respectable TV, even with today's crop. How are you liking your Sony? Your 85-incer is too big for my space, but it's probably amazing. Movies must be even more fun than before.


Hi Prepress, I bet that A9G is a killer display. My family room/HT system is way too bright for an OLED display. Ever since I entered the HT hobby, back in 93, I have been migrating to larger displays each time I upgraded. I started with a 43" Magnavox rear projected CRT > > 51" Pioneer Elite rear projected CRT >> Sony 60" SXRD >> Sharp 3D 70" Aquos LCD >> to now the 85" Sony. I sit around 13' - 14' from the screen so I could have gone even bigger, but my budget couldn't keep up. I am liking the Sony performance on all types of sports with the exception of hockey. Yes, there is a slight bit of DSE but for the most part it is not apparent on most video. I am still feeding a 1080p to the display since my Denon 4311ci will not pass 4K. I'm waiting on the prices to come down so I can afford the Marantz SR 6015. It's not the best time for this hobby due to the supply chain issues. I hope you have been well and staying safe.


----------



## prepress

hometheatergeek said:


> Hi Prepress, I bet that A9G is a killer display. My family room/HT system is way too bright for an OLED display. Ever since I entered the HT hobby, back in 93, I have been migrating to larger displays each time I upgraded. I started with a 43" Magnavox rear projected CRT > > 51" Pioneer Elite rear projected CRT >> Sony 60" SXRD >> Sharp 3D 70" Aquos LCD >> to now the 85" Sony. I sit around 13' - 14' from the screen so I could have gone even bigger, but my budget couldn't keep up. I am liking the Sony performance on all types of sports with the exception of hockey. Yes, there is a slight bit of DSE but for the most part it is not apparent on most video. I am still feeding a 1080p to the display since my Denon 4311ci will not pass 4K. I'm waiting on the prices to come down so I can afford the Marantz SR 6015. It's not the best time for this hobby due to the supply chain issues. I hope you have been well and staying safe.


I don't have or plan anytime soon to get into 4K media; I moved up simply because I wanted a bigger screen. One thing I do miss a bit is the heft of the PRO-111 (82 lbs.) versus the Sony's (50 lbs.) It's a premium TV but feels a bit "less-than" because it's so light by comparison. The Pioneer was a tank.

An 85" screen would be more immersive than even my 65" one. But you're sitting at a good distance, and if you watch anything truly low-rez, I'd think being too close would make it look worse. I'm using "Source Direct" mode on my BD players and letting the Sony do the work. Sonys have good video processing, very important for such a large screen as yours. Happy watching!


----------



## Waboman

The HTG spending money like a drunken sailor.😁 Congrats on your new IMAX sized tv. Well done, sir.


----------



## hometheatergeek

prepress said:


> I don't have or plan anytime soon to get into 4K media; I moved up simply because I wanted a bigger screen. One thing I do miss a bit is the heft of the PRO-111 (82 lbs.) versus the Sony's (50 lbs.) It's a premium TV but feels a bit "less-than" because it's so light by comparison. The Pioneer was a tank.
> 
> An 85" screen would be more immersive than even my 65" one. But you're sitting at a good distance, and if you watch anything truly low-rez, I'd think being too close would make it look worse. I'm using "Source Direct" mode on my BD players and letting the Sony do the work. Sonys have good video processing, very important for such a large screen as yours. Happy watching!


Well, the 85" is something like 92.8 lbs. without the stand. Luckily when I bought a tv mount, a Sanus from Walmart, back when I personally mounted the 70" Sharp, it was rated at 130 lbs. I'm currently disable so I hired Geek Squad to swap out the 70" with the 85". It took them less than 2 hours. I did buy the Sony X800m2 4K player and I have a few 4K disks. However, I had to split the audio and video since the 4311ci will not pass the vid.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Waboman said:


> The HTG spending money like a drunken sailor.😁 Congrats on your new IMAX sized tv. Well done, sir.


Thanks, Wabo. I might have to spend mo money. My home office PC is acting up and if I am unable to fix it, I might be forced to buy a new one. It figures. You buy something nice and something else breaks.


----------

